# Shimano XTR M9100 shifters keep breaking--no downshift intermittently



## bikercr (Mar 3, 2016)

I've had three XTR M9100 12 speed shifters break on me, all in the same manner. Two were warranty replacements for the first broken one. The latest replacement only lasted about 2 weeks before breaking.

What happens is the shift lever (long one) intermittently stops shifting--just pushes in with no resistance, no clicking and doesn't engage the shifting mechanism. Inside the shifter is a little metal rocker that's supposed to be held closed by (?) a spring. I think the spring breaks and stops holding the rocker closed. (The rocker when closed catches the teeth of a shift wheel.) The red arrow in the picture shows the little tooth end of this rocker lying in an abnormal, open position. Gravity can close the rocker, so once the problem starts, it happens intermittently after that but can still manage to shift on and off.

I've notified Shimano USA every time, but they haven't told me that anything is changing with the design of the shifter. Has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Nope. Have been using one for a year and a half.


----------



## in the trees (Mar 24, 2005)

No issues for me either. About 10-11 months of year round use. First at the 11spd setting, and then at 12spd for the past 6 months.


----------



## rideit (Jan 22, 2004)

Two years, 2000 miles on two shifters, no problems at all.


----------



## bikercr (Mar 3, 2016)

I'm riding with the 10-45 cassette and a 28t chainring. The lowest gear isn't just a bailout and I'm in it a lot on hilly rides.Shimano redesigned this new generation of shifters to hard-stop when at the lowest gear--the 45 tooth for me (used to be at the highest gear). So, I hit the hard stop many times a ride. Wonder if repeated shifts against the hard stop is what's leading to failure at the pivot of the rocker arm. The pivot in the broken shifter is wobbly, not just unsprung.


----------



## raykkho (Jul 30, 2015)

Mine's been good for at least 3 years, crashed a few times only carbon brake lever broke once.


----------



## bikercr (Mar 3, 2016)

The model I'm referring to is the sl-m9100. It's only been out for a year or so. This is the XTR 12 speed version. Is that what you're using?


----------



## bikercr (Mar 3, 2016)

This is from my email to Shimano Tech Support:
------------
I'll also add the following observation about the m9100 design. All prior generations of Shimano mountain shifters give your thumb instant feedback when you're at the end of the line for easier gears (chain on the most inside cog). The long shift lever "gives" via a soft, sprung, 1 cm sag. Your thumb knows that there aren't any gears left to shift so you don't push too hard on the lever needlessly thinking that another gear is available.


In the new m9100 generation, there's a hard stop at the end of the line that doesn't feel any different then the prior shifts until you push hard on the lever and realize you're out of gears. This encourages hard pushes against the stop, looking for another gear many times on a hilly ride. (The futile pushes would be even more frequent when riding with the 10-45 cassette because you're in the 45 more often than you would be with a 51 tooth inner cog. I ride with the 10-45 "Rhythm Step" cassette.) Force* on the little downshift rocker gets transmitted to its pivot and eventually something breaks--either the pivot or its spring. So the pivot is too weak for a mountain bike shifter that doesn't give you immediate feedback when there's no more gears left to shift.


Hope this is helpful to you in explaining the problem to the design folks in Japan.


----------



## WR304 (Jul 9, 2004)

This happened to the Shimano XTR M9100 12 speed trigger shifter that came on my current bike also a few months ago. 

It had been in use for 5.5 months when the large downshift paddle lost all its clicks. The small upshift trigger still worked, so it could change onto a smaller rear sprocket and it stayed in gear, but it wasn't possible to change onto a larger rear sprocket as there was no resistance or clicks. The large downshift paddle just moved freely.

There was no warning at all that this was about to happen. The shifter went from working normally, with no obvious problem, to not working mid ride. The last shift I did before it failed was a multi shift (pressing in the large downshift paddle to change down several rear sprockets at once) and that was it no more shifting. That was somewhere in the middle of the cassette fortunately as I was 2 hours ride from home at the time so had to ride home slowly stuck in gear. 

The shifter went back under warranty to Madison (The UK distributor for Shimano) so I didn't open it up.


----------



## bikercr (Mar 3, 2016)

That's exactly the issue! I knew this had to be more widespread than Shimano originally told me (as in 'never before') when I first reported it about 3 months ago._ I think every rider that's had this happen needs to call Shimano Tech or Warrany support and report the issue with as much detail as possible.

_This is clearly a serious design flaw and Shimano is going to have to replace a lot of these shifters over the next many months. Folks who haven't had this happen to their shifters *yet* should expect it to happen at some point in the future after enough shifts against the hard-stop low gear have occurred. In your case, I think the pivot got damaged after many hard-stop shifts and finally suddenly gave out during a normal shift. Once this happens, the shifter is toast and cannot be repaired, either by the end-user or a bike shop.

Thank you for your report.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

bikercr said:


> I'm riding with the 10-45 cassette and a 28t chainring. The lowest gear isn't just a bailout and I'm in it a lot on hilly rides.Shimano redesigned this new generation of shifters to hard-stop when at the lowest gear--the 45 tooth for me (used to be at the highest gear). So, I hit the hard stop many times a ride. Wonder if repeated shifts against the hard stop is what's leading to failure at the pivot of the rocker arm. The pivot in the broken shifter is wobbly, not just unsprung.


That's what I'm using, too. I also hit the hard stop many times on a climb as I check to see if I have one more gear available.

good thing xtr stuff has a 3yr warranty. They probably said they've never heard of the problem before because of a couple factors. First being that Shimano's warranty doesn't necessarily require them to track down what the issue is before accepting it. They take in stuff if it's within the warranty period pretty willingly. Also, the person on the phone probably hasn't been given the information that the engineering folks have yet. So it very well might be the first time that particular person you're speaking to has heard of this issue. It's not a super common thing, as it's the first I've seen anyone say anything about it. Looks like you've managed to rustle up another example, but it took a couple days.


----------



## bikercr (Mar 3, 2016)

You're exactly right about this. It's hard for me to believe that Shimano Japan doesn't already know about the problem. If they do, they clearly haven't put out a service bulletin on it. Probably hoping it stays a rare event. But there's no question the shifter needs a redesign.

Shimano Warranty has been great. No questions asked whether you contact them directly or go to any bike shop that sells Shimano components. I'm relieved that XTR carries a 3-year warranty, but I won't be satisfied until there's a redesign that fixes the problem once and for all and those redesigned XTR shifters are on my own machines.


----------



## bikercr (Mar 3, 2016)

*4th shifter broke: cause is clear*

Riding yesterday, my 4th XTR sl-m9100 shifter has broken in exactly the same manner. During the ride, with no warning, the long downshift lever loses its resistance and pushes all the way in with no downshift. This starts very intermittently but rapidly becomes frequent--as in every 2nd or 3rd shift attempt.

I took this shifter apart and have clearly identified the defect. It isn't the rocker pivot as I previously thought, and I doubt it has anything to do with pushing against the hard stop (see above). It's the tiny pivot return spring that breaks. I have no idea why this happens. This spring definitely needs a redesign by Shimano. I'm including two pictures. One is a zoom out. At the bottom of the pic is the area I zoomed in on. In the closeup, the yellow arrow points at the abnormally open rocker that should be closed in order to engage the downshift toothed ring. The red arrow points at part of the broken pivot spring.

Once the spring suddenly breaks, the rocker closes by gravity only. Vibrations from trail chatter help it close, but only intermittently. That's why the shifter, once this little spring breaks, sometimes downshifts and sometimes completely fails. I've notified Shimano USA about this directly. Hopefully, a future redesign will fix this.


----------



## vrships (Jan 16, 2019)

bikercr said:


> Riding yesterday, my 4th XTR sl-m9100 shifter has broken in exactly the same manner. During the ride, with no warning, the long downshift lever loses its resistance and pushes all the way in with no downshift. This starts very intermittently but rapidly becomes frequent--as in every 2nd or 3rd shift attempt.
> 
> I took this shifter apart and have clearly identified the defect. It isn't the rocker pivot as I previously thought, and I doubt it has anything to do with pushing against the hard stop (see above). It's the tiny pivot return spring that breaks. I have no idea why this happens. This spring definitely needs a redesign by Shimano. I'm including two pictures. One is a zoom out. At the bottom of the pic is the area I zoomed in on. In the closeup, the yellow arrow points at the abnormally open rocker that should be closed in order to engage the downshift toothed ring. The red arrow points at part of the broken pivot spring.
> 
> Once the spring suddenly breaks, the rocker closes by gravity only. Vibrations from trail chatter help it close, but only intermittently. That's why the shifter, once this little spring breaks, sometimes downshifts and sometimes completely fails. I've notified Shimano USA about this directly. Hopefully, a future redesign will fix this.


Thanks for sharing this info.

I don't have the issue yet but I do have a few doubts on this exact shifter.

Is the inside always covered with so much white grease. When I opened mine it was even more than in your last picture. I have opened several previous generation Shimano shifters, none of them have visible trace of grease like this. I was just wondering if It is there just to help "coverup" the design flaw or reduce the chance it fails?

About the hard stop. I don't know if I understand you correctly. My shifter does allow a little more push at the lowest gear so that I know it is at the lowest, just like any previous XT/XTR. Did you check your RD low limit screw because it is actually the part that allows this "over push". If you had set it too tight the RD won't move any further when the cable is pulled by the lever and that puts all that stress on the internal mechanism.

And something might related to your problem: when my new XTR 9100 shifter came, I found it stuck on the downshift quite a lot, especially on 10-9 and 6-5. The resistance was so big that if it felt like I was gonna break something. It eventually shifted with huge thumb force, but only in 2 gears. And all this happened both with the cable in or removed. Now it sounds like the rocker arm could have been obstructed by some deformed parts. But I really couldn't tell with all that grease.

And strangely when I fully installed everything and was adjusting it, the obstruction was gone. Now it shifts to every gear with the same resistance but I am not sure if everything inside is fine , or the parts might have just been grinded enough to conform now. Now I am afraid the weakened parts will fail on me just like on you someday.


----------



## jestep (Jul 23, 2004)

bikercr said:


> You're exactly right about this. It's hard for me to believe that Shimano Japan doesn't already know about the problem. If they do, they clearly haven't put out a service bulletin on it.


Doesn't surprise me at all. They are run like an automobile company at this point. "nobody has heard of any problem" until it ends up killing dozens of people or a double digit percentage of them are failing and they can't claim ignorance anymore, but they'll still blame the riders as long as humanly possible. Wouldn't surprise me if they employ more attorneys than engineers these days.


----------



## bikercr (Mar 3, 2016)

vrships said:


> Thanks for sharing this info.
> 
> I don't have the issue yet but I do have a few doubts on this exact shifter.
> 
> ...


The hard stop at low gear isn't a derailleur adjustment issue. It's the actual design of the shifter. The prior generation m9000 shifters had a soft stop that "told" your thumb there were no gears left. True there's a little tiny movement in the lever now at full low, but it feels just like the prior shift so it encourages you to try harder to shift. In any case, I don't think this is the cause of the tiny pivot spring breakage. Mechanically, looking inside the shifter while pushing hard on the long lever at the low gear spot, the rocker pivot itself is solid. There's no way a hard push will over twist the spiral spring. So it's a mystery, but a recurrent one.

Inside these levers there's a moderate amount of thin white grease. That doesn't cause problems. I had one lever, before it broke, that was very stiff and notchy until I sprayed some lubrication through the cable plug hole. That fixed it.


----------



## bikercr (Mar 3, 2016)

jestep said:


> Doesn't surprise me at all. They are run like an automobile company at this point. "nobody has heard of any problem" until it ends up killing dozens of people or a double digit percentage of them are failing and they can't claim ignorance anymore, but they'll still blame the riders as long as humanly possible. Wouldn't surprise me if they employ more attorneys than engineers these days.


Luckily, this is a rare mountain bike part design defect that's unlikely to cause a crash. I think the big issue for Shimano is going public about the defect and having a recall, or just replacing a sh!t-ton of sl-m9100 levers. They definitely know about the problem now. My guess is that they'll quietly replace broken shifters under warranty and do a small redesign to eliminate the flaw. It's just a real pain because I can no longer trust these shifters not to fail in the middle of a ride without warning. In every other way, the new Shimano 12 speed drivetrain is totally kick-ass.


----------



## Velodonata (May 12, 2018)

vrships said:


> And something might related to your problem: when my new XTR 9100 shifter came, *I found it stuck on the downshift quite a lot, especially on 10-9 and 6-5. The resistance was so big that if it felt like I was gonna break something. It eventually shifted with huge thumb force, but only in 2 gears. And all this happened both with the cable in or removed.* Now it sounds like the rocker arm could have been obstructed by some deformed parts. But I really couldn't tell with all that grease.
> 
> And strangely when I fully installed everything and was adjusting it, the obstruction was gone. Now it shifts to every gear with the same resistance but I am not sure if everything inside is fine , or the parts might have just been grinded enough to conform now. Now I am afraid the weakened parts will fail on me just like on you someday.


Let me be sure I understand, do you mean you were shifting it before installation and connecting it to the derailleur? If so, this could be a problem on its own. Many d̶e̶r̶a̶i̶l̶l̶e̶u̶r̶s̶ shifters will bind or jam internally if shifted with no cable tension or without a cable installed because the cable end carrier will swivel around and get out of position and jam against some other internal part, it can move into positions it was never intended to be in during operation if there is no cable in place and under tension to keep it in the normal position. This would not be a fault of the shifter, and not a warranty problem if it were forced to shift in this condition and something broke.


----------



## bikercr (Mar 3, 2016)

Velodonata said:


> Let me be sure I understand, do you mean you were shifting it before installation and connecting it to the derailleur? If so, this could be a problem on its own. Many derailleurs will bind or jam internally if shifted with no cable tension or without a cable installed because the cable end carrier will swivel around and get out of position and jam against some other internal part, it can move into positions it was never intended to be in during operation if there is no cable in place and under tension to keep it in the normal position. This would not be a fault of the shifter, and not a warranty problem if it were forced to shift in this condition and something broke.


As the OP, I just want to have it be clear that this was not the cause of the spontaneous shifter failures I had on the trail, described and pictured above. They were caused by an internal spring breaking or dislodging during normal use--what I believe to be a serious design flaw in the new generation Shimano XTR 12 speed shifters.


----------



## vrships (Jan 16, 2019)

Velodonata said:


> Let me be sure I understand, do you mean you were shifting it before installation and connecting it to the derailleur? If so, this could be a problem on its own. Many derailleurs will bind or jam internally if shifted with no cable tension or without a cable installed because the cable end carrier will swivel around and get out of position and jam against some other internal part, it can move into positions it was never intended to be in during operation if there is no cable in place and under tension to keep it in the normal position. This would not be a fault of the shifter, and not a warranty problem if it were forced to shift in this condition and something broke.


I understand if the shifter is operated with a cable installed but not tensioned, the cable head tends to move out of place and jam quite often, given the overly tight spaces in the XTR shifter.

But I didn't find anything that will move freely to any incorrect position if the shifter runs without cable. The cable carrier doesn't swivel in the 9100 shifter, last time I checked. But I'll give a closer look next time.

My old XT shifter, taken off without cable, shifts smoothly to any gear smoothly with consistent resistance at any angle or even being shaked. If something gets stuck because of the free motion then it should have happened many times, just from gravity. But it never did.

But again the internal of 9100 and previous generation could be so different. The old XT shifter has a very clean internal and the parts and their mechanisms can easily be identified. The 9100 shifter has so many small pieces filling up the entire room that are so close and blocks each other that when it jams, I almost cannot tell why even directly looking at the inside.


----------



## FJSnoozer (Mar 3, 2015)

My friend and fellow racer is having the same exact issue with his 12speed XTR shifters. He is also on his 3rd.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vrships (Jan 16, 2019)

The intermittent jam on certain gears just happened again when I went out for a ride. It's been gone for several days when I tested it on the stand. Guess some internal parts are indeed damaged.


----------



## bikercr (Mar 3, 2016)

FJSnoozer said:


> My friend and fellow racer is having the same exact issue with his 12speed XTR shifters. He is also on his 3rd.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Please have your friend post his experience here. Shimano USA is monitoring this thread. Thanks!


----------



## bikercr (Mar 3, 2016)

I just found this on Competitive Cyclist: https://www.competitivecyclist.com/...TkFXaWRnZXQ6TmV3IEFycml2YWxzOjE6Njo=#the-wall

The user reviewer of the XT 12 speed shift lever had three levers break in the same manner described in this thread. This brings to total reported downshift lever failures in both threads to eleven.


----------



## bikercr (Mar 3, 2016)

Just to add, I've emailed Jeff Barber from Singletracks media about this issue and asked him to investigate and, hopefully, report on the design/manufacturing flaw. For Shimano to publicly acknowledge the problem and issue a recall, it's going to need some national exposure and not just this small forum thread.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

bikercr said:


> Just to add, I've emailed Jeff Barber from Singletracks media about this issue and asked him to investigate and, hopefully, report on the design/manufacturing flaw. For Shimano to publicly acknowledge the problem and issue a recall, it's going to need some national exposure and not just this small forum thread.


Sram had brakes that would lock up- that could cause serious injury or death. No recall.

Now I like Shimano, but I'm not blind enough to think they are going to issue a recall.

Hopefully they prove me wrong, would be a point in their favor.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

TwoTone said:


> Sram had brakes that would lock up- that could cause serious injury or death. No recall.
> 
> Now I like Shimano, but I'm not blind enough to think they are going to issue a recall.
> 
> Hopefully they prove me wrong, would be a point in their favor.


Seems like there have been some significant teething problems with Shimano's 12 speed efforts. The hubs that were supposed to be silent with the new mech but then it was quickly retracted for durability concerns, the creaking cassette, etc. No one is perfect, but we usually expect better of shimano QC/engineering. I can understand the OPs frustration, I don't want lifetime warranty replacements, I want a part that works and won't crap out on a ride, whether it's a shifter or brakes.


----------



## bikercr (Mar 3, 2016)

Exactly! 👍


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

Jayem said:


> Seems like there have been some significant teething problems with Shimano's 12 speed efforts. The hubs that were supposed to be silent with the new mech but then it was quickly retracted for durability concerns, the creaking cassette, etc. No one is perfect, but we usually expect better of shimano QC/engineering. I can understand the OPs frustration, I don't want lifetime warranty replacements, I want a part that works and won't crap out on a ride, whether it's a shifter or brakes.


I don't disagree with anything you said, I'm just commenting on the fact the op is hoping for a recall.

Sram had a defect that could have killed someone and did nothing, so what do you really think the chances are of a recall on a shifter that breaks?

They may redesign the part, but seriously doubt anything else will happen.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

too much competition now, so shimano may not be QA prototypes as hard nowadays, they want it out the door sooner


----------



## bikercr (Mar 3, 2016)

There's a big war between SRAM and Shimano for the hearts and minds of bike manufacturers. Mountain bikes have gone whole-hog on SRAM 12 speed the past 3 years or so. Now Shimano needs to take back some of that turf. If the sl-m9100 and sl-m8100 shifter lever flaw becomes common knowledge, no manufacturer or bike shop will want to have to deal with all the warranty issues and pissed off customers. Yes, some folks have used these shifters now for many months without problem. But, it's almost guaranteed that sooner or later they will break in exactly this way because it's a built-in defect, straight from the factory.


----------



## LagRide (Oct 2, 2020)

*Same Problem*

Yes, just happened to me, EXACT same issue. The spring is actually broken, so no fix option, only replace. Shimano XT SL-M8100-L Right Clamp-Band 12-Speed Shifter, 7 months old, 1500 miles.


----------



## bikercr (Mar 3, 2016)

I just received my fourth replacement XTR 12 sp shifter from Shimano USA. When I called them after the second failure, then knowing that it wasn't a fluke, they claimed to know nothing about the problem. I didn't believe it and I'm now convinced this is a widespread problem. My own minimal research on this and one other website revealed 13 failed XTR or XT shifters. The only question now is whether some silent redesign has already been done by Shimano. I'm hoping, but almost certainly I'll be on my fifth replacement sometime in the future.


----------



## jestep (Jul 23, 2004)

I'm actually surprised this thread is still going at all. They are notorious for filing cease and desist demands against forums when any negative discussion goes on about their products, especially new ones. MTBR and Pinkbike even removed several large, almost entirely positive, threads about their 12sp drivetrain just before it was released.


----------



## OneTrustMan (Nov 11, 2017)

jestep said:


> I'm actually surprised this thread is still going at all. They are notorious for filing cease and desist demands against forums when any negative discussion goes on about their products, especially new ones. MTBR and Pinkbike even removed several large, almost entirely positive, threads about their 12sp drivetrain just before it was released.


For real?


----------



## bikercr (Mar 3, 2016)

Shimano knows about this thread. I sent the USA warranty rep the link 2 weeks ago so his department could understand exactly what the problem was and how widespread it's becoming. He told me that all defective parts go back to Japan where the design folks do a teardown analysis. We're actually doing Shimano a favor because there's a big financial cost to design flaws that result in widespread warranty replacement. 

A few years ago, SRAM had a design flaw with their Guide brakes. Forums all over publicized complaints that finally led to an effective redesign.


----------



## SleepeRst (Nov 30, 2011)

Any SLX shifter failures? Maybe the SLX is different because it doesn't double shift to a harder gear


----------



## IndyFlick (Sep 1, 2020)

I've worn out a lot of Shimano components over the years but the only failures I ever had were the result of broken springs. This included SPD pedals, shifters, and one rear derailleur. I carried a spare shifter in my pack for a year. But I haven't had an issue with any Shimano failures in many years - this thread is kinda concerning.


----------



## cybis (Aug 1, 2020)

Same exact issue just appeared out of thin air with my 7 months / 100 hr old SL-M9100. Grrr


----------



## SleepeRst (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm still curious as to if anyone has had any failures on an SLX shifter. I'm transitioning from SRAM 12 speed to shimano XT 12 speed groupset pretty soon, I will update if I get a shifter failure. If I do get a shifter failure I will try out an SLX shifter and go from there.

Is anyone purchasing a spare shifter in the meantime without waiting for the warranty swap from a bikeshop?


----------



## bikercr (Mar 3, 2016)

cybis said:


> Same exact issue just appeared out of thin air with my 7 months / 100 hr old SL-M9100. Grrr


I feel your pain. I've now broken 4 XTR 12-speed shifters and received four replacements. Two of the replacements were directly from the bike shops. Those broke just like the shifters that they replaced, for a total of 4 failures--all in the same way and caused by a tiny broken spring deep in the mechanism (pictures above).

I then contacted Shimano USA warranty department by phone and they've now sent me two XTR shifters to replace the broken replacements. One of these shifters is on my fat bike which I've barely ridden, so it hasn't broken yet. The other one has been on my regular trail bike for about 2-3 weeks now. This hasn't broken either. I'm wondering if Shimano has secretly fixed the issue and that they sent the reworked XTR shifters to the warranty department first. I'm hoping this is true, but I'm probably wrong about this and the new ones I have now will break at some point.

The whole matter is totally ridiculous. The XTR 12-speed shifter is part of the very pinnacle of Shimano's new mechanical mountain groups. These parts are expensive, cutting edge, work unbelievably well when they do work, and have three-year warranties. But they can't be trusted AT ALL because the shifters break unpredictably, suddenly, and then they're TOAST and the whole system is, therefore, toast. The worst part of this whole situation is that Shimano isn't letting anyone know if they've fixed the problem (the defective spring) or even if they've acknowledged the problem and are still working on it.

By my count, your report makes a total of 14 XTR and XT 12-speed shifters that broke in a manner that causes blank downshift lever throws (13 from this thread and another one reported on Competitive Cyclist). 14 broken shifters in this tiny survey has got to be the tip of the iceberg. I have no idea whether SLX 12-speed shifters are also breaking.

If you're in the US, I recommend that you *don't return the broken shifter to the store where you bought it*. Call Shimano Warranty directly: *1-800-423-2420*. Tell them what happened, ask for a direct replacement from them, and ask if the problem has been fixed or not through a redesign. There is a possibility now that Shimano has a secret recall with redesigned shifters that you can get directly from Shimano until the thousands of retail outlets replace the defective shifters with new ones. And, it's possible (or probable) that you'll break the next one and the next one. Sorry!


----------



## cybis (Aug 1, 2020)

@bikercr yep, same broken spring as yours. I’ll call Shimano tomorrow. The other recurrent issue I’ve had with the 12 speed XTR is with the derailleur clutch. I’ve had three seize on me. I think they’ve fixed the issue now but there is a batch of XTR derailleur out there with no lube on the clutch housing seal and clutch lever o-ring which lets water get in. I’d recommend anyone to take a look and make sure both seals are greased. Shimano is aware of the problem and they were great at replacing them.


----------



## Ridnw/bear (Jul 11, 2005)

Same problem with my XTR 12 spd shifter. Took apart and found the smae issue as in your pics. I will give them a call on Monday.


----------



## bikercr (Mar 3, 2016)

Good thing is, POSSIBLY, if you get the replacement straight from Shimano (and not your LBS) it may be a newly redesigned unit. I don't know if there is such a thing yet, but my latest replacement from Shimano USA is still going strong after a month or so of use and seems crisper than the four prior ones that have all broken on me.


----------



## Energ8t (Sep 10, 2013)

My shifter just had this exact problem occur in my ride yesterday. My bike is only 4 months old. I have a SL-M8100 Deore XT 12 speed I Spec EV on a Forbidden Druid. Suddenly just stopped shifting up. Shift down works all the way. Shifts up to middle gear then zero resistance. I thought it was a slipped cable or something, but obviously you’d still feel clicks in the shifter regardless. So obviously a quick search led me here. Reaching out to Shimano tech Monday. Hopefully they have a REAL fix vs replacement with same faulty product. I refuse to ride with a shifter that can randomly break mid-ride and leave me stranded in the middle of BFE when it’s 30°F outside.

Anyone else had any luck on fixes, replacements or using ANY type of reliable shifter with XT/XTR 12 speed (SLX, older XT, SRAM)? Hoping this isn’t a need-a-new-drivetrain type of issue on a brand new expensive rig.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bikercr (Mar 3, 2016)

By shifting "up" I'm assuming you mean downshifting to an easier (larger) rear cog. The long downshift lever just blanks. No resistance and no shift. This is caused by a broken return spring deep in the mechanism. Starts suddenly and never gets normal again. You can throw some good shifts but that's just gravity pulling the tiny rocker closed intermittently where an intact spring would do the same thing every time, not just by luck.

I've broken 4 levers but the latest replacement i got from Shimano is working great, 6 weeks in now. It feels crisper than the prior replacements that broke within 2-4 weeks of use. I believe they've fixed the issue but wouldn't trust any XT or XTR 12-speed levers except the ones Shimano Warranty sends out. They're probably the only source for (?) redesigned levers right now. This is all a PRESUMPTION on my part and maybe just wishful thinking, but i believe they've fixed the bad spring design. My fingers are crossed for all of us.


----------



## Energ8t (Sep 10, 2013)

bikercr said:


> By shifting "up" I'm assuming you mean downshifting to an easier (larger) rear cog. The long downshift lever just blanks. No resistance and no shift. This is caused by a broken return spring deep in the mechanism. Starts suddenly and never gets normal again. You can throw some good shifts but that's just gravity pulling the tiny rocker closed where an intact spring would for the same thing every time, not just by luck.
> 
> I've broken 4 levers but the latest replacement i got from Shimano is working great, 6 weeks in now. It feels crisper than the prior replacements that broke within 2-4 weeks of use. I believe they've fixed the issue but wouldn't trust any levers except the ones Shimano Warranty sends out. They're probably the only source for redesigned levers right now. This is all a PRESUMPTION on my part and maybe just wishful thinking, but i believe they've fixed the bad spring design. Fingers crossed!


Yes, downshifting up the cog to the larger gears.
I took the shifter apart and the return "latch" is loose with zero spring tension. I rotated it out in the pic (pointed out by the tip of a knife). Certainly should have ample spring and no ability to remain out as in the photo in working condition.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bikercr (Mar 3, 2016)

That's precisely it. That's how these levers fail. The spring is either too brittle or too thin. After some number of flexes, it breaks where it winds around a pivot and the shifter is toast from that point onwards. This is truly the 5 cent part breaking the $9000 machine.


----------



## bikercr (Mar 3, 2016)

Also, I'd like to ask you, when you call Shimano USA, to ask them specifically about this problem and whether it's been corrected. Then report back to us all. My guess that they'll play dumb and claim, "We've never seen this issue before." That's how they played it with me, but after 4 failures, they stopped telling me that.


----------



## Energ8t (Sep 10, 2013)

bikercr said:


> Also, I'd like to ask you, when you call Shimano USA, to ask them specifically about this problem and whether it's been corrected. Then report back to us all. My guess that they'll play dumb and claim, "We've never seen this issue before." That's how they played it with me, but after 4 failures, they stopped telling me that.


No problem. I'll be checking in and reporting back. As an industrial designer working in-house, I'm well aware of what responses, or lack thereof usually means from a business perspective. It could be a spring batch problem in a number of units, or it could be all of them. Unfortunately, it may be hard for us to see the difference in our replacement units.

I'll also say, the design of this thing is top notch, mechanically and aesthetically. Regardless of a spring issue. It's rare to see a Shimano mechanical problem.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Glenngineer (Mar 4, 2014)

Just chiming in I had the same issue in about 500 miles on an XT shifter..glad I'm not alone, but no problem with a replacement from Universal Cycles.


----------



## Energ8t (Sep 10, 2013)

Glenngineer said:


> Just chiming in I had the same issue in about 500 miles on an XT shifter..glad I'm not alone, but no problem with a replacement from Universal Cycles.


Definitely report any issues with the replacement. Was it just a swap? No looking into the issue? Do you know what broke exactly? Was it the same issue as others?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jesreson (Oct 15, 2018)

Just chiming in to say that I had this exact issue happen to my XTR m9100 shifter at around the ~500 mile marker. I bought it from WWC, but my local shop (OGE in Burlington, VT) swapped it out for me no questions asked and dealt with the warranty on their end. Have about 500 miles on the new shifter, and so far so good. I keep a backup XT m8100 shifter just in case now though. I do really prefer the shift quality of the m9100 and I hope they get the issue fixed.


----------



## bigdrunk (Feb 21, 2004)

Great, it sounds like i have something fun to look forward to. I have never warrantied anything through Shimano. Do most here try to work directly with Shimano? I dont think i have any shops newr me that will have a 9100 i-spec in stock.


----------



## Energ8t (Sep 10, 2013)

TwoTone said:


> There's no such thing as a silent recall. Also, I was referring to the ridiculous claim of silent recalls for vehicles.


When SRAM should have recalled and didn't. That's what I meant by a "silent recall". It's semantics mostly, call it what you will, and a public risk grey area that they probably were able to somehow avoid a recall. I'm not 100% sure of the criteria dictating a recall in the bike industry; numbers of complaints, official review, impact/rating of immediate danger...

This Shimano shifter issue is still early, but getting stranded in BFE is certainly not a complaint about disliking performance or hard shifting. It's a safety concern, but lower than say an exploding hub.

I didn't mean to imply it IS an avoidance on Shimano's part by saying it reminded me of the SRAM Guide issue. Time will tell.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cybis (Aug 1, 2020)

bikercr said:


> Exactly. You're making our point for us!
> 
> Regarding the XTR/XT shifter failures, a broken shifter IS a safety issue. If you're deep in the woods and it's getting dark, a broken shifter is more than just a hassle.


IMO it's an annoyance, not a safety issue. Worse case scenario the shifter failure makes the bike a single speed. Also, how reasonable is it to depend on a bike to remain fully functional to get to safety?


----------



## Energ8t (Sep 10, 2013)

cybis said:


> IMO it's an annoyance, not a safety issue. Worse case scenario the shifter failure makes the bike a single speed. Also, how reasonable is it to depend on a bike to remain fully functional to get to safety?


From a view of the part isolated, the problem is a faulty spring based on the reports, a manufacturer defect. It's not a rider error, fatigue/age or simply bad performance. My shifter looks brand new and is only three months old. It's well within the window.

There are also different types/classes of recalls.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bikercr (Mar 3, 2016)

bigdrunk said:


> Great, it sounds like i have something fun to look forward to. I have never warrantied anything through Shimano. Do most here try to work directly with Shimano? I dont think i have any shops newr me that will have a 9100 i-spec in stock.


I've had four XTR M-9100 shifters break as described in this thread. I originally bought 2 and had one on my trail bike and one on my fat bike. Both of these broke and I replaced them through the bike shop. But both replacements also broke for a total of 4 failures.

Then I went through Shimano USA Warranty. The phone number is in one of my posts above. Shimano Warranty is excellent. No questions asked. They just want to get you back riding. Also, XTR parts are warrantied for three years. My frustration is not regarding Shimano's warranty process. It's in not trusting the replacements. So far, one of the replacements direct from Shimano USA is still working after a good 200 miles of riding. I got my fingers crossed on this one. The other one from Shimano hasn't been ridden much (on my fat bike). So I'll have to see. I also bought an XT shifter as a cheaper backup if one of the XTRs breaks again.

I'm wishfully thinking right now, but I believe Shimano may have fixed the problem without acknowledging it ("silent recall"). If that's the case, *you only want to get your replacement shifter directly from Shimano, not your LBS.* I doubt there's been time to replace all the defective ones in the field, and they may just let these break first and then replace them under warranty with redesigned ones. Shimano may try to get you to replace a broken shifter through your LBS and will authorize that replacement. But you have to insist on Shimano shipping one directly to you from their warranty supply (which is more likely to have the redesigned model if there is such a thing). You may have to twist their arm a bit, but they will do this to make you happy.

So far, I'm only aware of XT and XTR 12-speed shifters failing this way. I haven't heard of any SLX shifters breaking but that may just be a sampling error. If anyone has broken the new SLX 12-speed shifter, let us know.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

bigdrunk said:


> Great, it sounds like i have something fun to look forward to. I have never warrantied anything through Shimano. Do most here try to work directly with Shimano? I dont think i have any shops newr me that will have a 9100 i-spec in stock.


I'm seeing i-specs in stock at lots of big shops...Backcountry, Competitive Cyclist, et. al.

I received my XTR 9100 SGS today but I can't find a clamp" type 9100 shifter anywhere but a shady seller on ebaY that has it in stock in the US but it won't qualify for warranty from Shimano North America. So....NO to that. I have one on backorder at Backcountry. Who knows how long that will take. I'm using my SLX in the meantime and even with the SLX, it really tightened up the shifting.


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

Thread clean up to keep it on topic.


----------



## Energ8t (Sep 10, 2013)

TwoTone said:


> So more non industry people telling me who actually worked in the industry whats what. Yea still wrong.
> 
> If you want to learn fine, if you just want to keep going with same BS that's fine too, but expect to be called out on it.
> 
> Here are just a few of the TSBs on my Legacy. I've experienced non of them and they don't happen to all vehicles and are not safety related hence no RECALL. These help guide Techs when there may a weird issue that a customer may complain about.


Yes, these aren't worthy of a safety recall. These are basically simple fixes.

I think some have posed the argument that what may be deemed a TSB or simple warranty should be a recall. This is the gray area I believe many are calling a "silent recall" whether it's real or should be called that as you've laid out. As I mentioned previously, the issue is likely still newish for Shimano and fixes take time to verify and properly address. That's the "gray area" we're in.

What still is unclear to the consumer is if the spring is serviceable at the factory or junked for a replacement. If the spring is affecting all units to date, or simply a bad batch. If the replacement warranty unit is the same exact part or a factory addressed fix to the actual problem.

The big problem for me is that this is not a repairable shifter either on-trail or in the shop. No way to be prepared during a ride other than bringing an entire extra shifter and cable on ride. That's not a reasonable expectation of preparedness.

When I called Shimano yesterday, the rep told me they never hear about any reason or specific updates to product or whether the proposed replacement has addressed the problem. He also didn't tell need of others had complained about the issue I had. He only knew about whether people had been complaining about replacements. But that still isn't a clear solution for the consumer about the specific problem; lack of clarity.

The problem for Shimano is whether or not I will keep my drivetrain or move to SRAM. I don't care about anything other than a reliable bike. Period.
I don't really want to be stranded again. The way they keep me is through clarity and communication, not just sending a new part and pretending it's just a warranty and my problem may or may not persist as it has for others reporting in this forum. That's avoidance which leads to lack of confidence.

At this rate, I'd just as likely replace my drivetrain IF they continue to be unclear. All I would need is a "Yes, we have addressed the problem. A full fix is coming in two months. In the meantime, here is a replacement shifter. We'll send the new shifter out and notify you be email." OR simply a "We're aware of the problem. We're looking into it. We will contact you shortly."

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

Though it would be a real pisser to deal with on a high end component, this is hardly a "recall" issue anymore than getting a thorn in your tire or busting a chain pin. 

I have dealt with a couple Shimano foibles in the past. They're NOT going to let a defect on a top end, uber popular product go on without correction. They never have in my experience. A few years ago the ever popular (still) XT brakes had an issue that crept into the market. Some experienced it, some didn't. In nearly identical fashion, some that returned the brakes to Shimano got a new replacement of the same problematic setup. CS Reps weren't apprised of the engineering problem, they just sent out new brakes. Eventually, the inner working of the master cylinder was modified and just like that, the problem went away forever.

As I mentioned in my post of my desire to even find a 9100 series shifter with a clamp, they are unobtainable and the availability date is unknown and listed as several weeks for delivery on many big store sites. Just guessing but I'd bet corrections are being determined and we'll start seeing the modified component on the shelves in due time.


----------



## Energ8t (Sep 10, 2013)

Oh My Sack! said:


> Though it would be a real pisser to deal with on a high end component, this is hardly a "recall" issue anymore than getting a thorn in your tire or busting a chain pin.
> 
> I have dealt with a couple Shimano foibles in the past. They're NOT going to let a defect on a top end, uber popular product go on without correction. They never have in my experience. A few years ago the ever popular (still) XT brakes had an issue that crept into the market. Some experienced it, some didn't. In nearly identical fashion, some that returned the brakes to Shimano got a new replacement of the same problematic setup. CS Reps weren't apprised of the engineering problem, they just sent out new brakes. Eventually, the inner working of the master cylinder was modified and just like yhat, the problem went away forever.
> 
> As I mentioned in my post of my desire to even find a 9100 series shifter with a clamp, they are unobtainable and the availability date is unknown and listed as several weeks for delivery on many big store sites. Just guessing but I'd bet corrections are being determined and we'll start seeing the modified component on the shelves in due time.


I carry extra tubes, chain links/tool, etc. The problems you mentioned ARE trail serviceable and can be expected everyday failures. The shifter spring fail (after three months) is NOT serviceable on-trail or in LBS. This issue is not a normal expectation as I clearly explained. Again, there are different kinds of recalls that could be carried out; safety, voluntary, TSB... Whatever. It's def not an immediate fall danger which most recalls are.

I agree Shimano is or likely has dealt with this issue, but not being clear to the consumer will lose steam as an effective approach very soon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

It is serviceable. Ever heard of a single speed? I've had derailleur cages stuffed into spokes rendering the RD unusable amongst other things similar, including destroyed sidewalls that aren't reparable and force a walk out. There's a myriad of mechanical things that can happen to riders in th back country. Mountain bikers are known to carry out their dead. A bad shifter is just one of those things. It'll get worked out if it hasn't been already.


----------



## Energ8t (Sep 10, 2013)

Oh My Sack! said:


> It is serviceable. Ever heard of a single speed? I've had derailleur cages stuffed into spokes rendering the RD unusable amongst other things similar, including destroyed sidewalls that aren't reparable and force a walk out. There's a myriad of mechanical things that can happen to riders in th back country. Mountain bikers are known to carry out their dead. A bad shifter is just one of those things. It'll get worked out if it hasn't been already.


What does a single-speed have to do with anything? Single-speeds are designed to be ridden in that gear the entire ride.

I'm not saying problems never or shouldn't occur which results in a bad situation or that it's Shimano's responsibility if failure occurs in all instances with their parts.

Mechanicals are usually due to a rider cause (excess wear, lack of proper care, crashes, rider error) or random one-off defects. Tires can be considered expendables and long distance riders often carry extras on a ride due to that.

The shifter spring is a known manufacturer defect to admittedly unknown degree, but not a one-off and not related to the aforementioned rider causes, it's completely different. It is not, in itself, serviceable beyond Jerry-rigging other parts. I took it apart and checked it out. No way too fix it without modification. Based on my call to Shimano CS yesterday, nothing was admitted or mentioned beyond "will send you a new one in December".

You are correct in my opinion, Shimano is on it, we just don't know anything since they haven't communicated or admitted anything.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bikercr (Mar 3, 2016)

Thank you for reporting what Shimano told you. They are playing their cards close, as always. If they admit the problem publicly in any way, they will have a nightmare to deal with. So they're going the warranty replacement route as they did with me. As long as the problem is truly corrected, I'll be happy.


----------



## jestep (Jul 23, 2004)

Oh My Sack! said:


> A few years ago the ever popular (still) XT brakes had an issue that crept into the market. Some experienced it, some didn't. In nearly identical fashion, some that returned the brakes to Shimano got a new replacement of the same problematic setup.


Are you referring to the wandering bite point in XT and XTR brakes that started around 2010 or another issue? Unless they fixed it in the 9100 group, the bite point problems were still there in M8000/M9020 groups which puts a lack of a comprehensive fix at almost 9 years for an issue that can easily be considered safety related.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

No. It only goes back a few years with 8000's right after 785's. I don't even recall the symptom anymore but the fix as I was told by a Shimano tech was there was an internal port that was too small in the master and as I recall, it affected the return of fluid or something to that degree. I had it, many had it, and Shimano replaced them with some bad ones, again but then the fixed production trickled in and that was that.


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

Oh My Sack! said:


> No. It only goes back a few years with 8000's right after 785's. I don't even recall the symptom anymore but the fix as I was told by a Shimano tech was there was an internal port that was too small in the master and as I recall, it affected the return of fluid or something to that degree. I had it, many had it, and Shimano replaced them with some bad ones, again but then the fixed production trickled in and that was that.


I could [helpfully?] point out that a wandering lever can also be indicative of bubbles in the brake caliper, but people tend to get angry when you "imply" that they didn't do a good job bleeding the system.


----------



## bootsie_cat (Nov 3, 2004)

I am chiming one- I am on my 3rd XTR 9100 shifter (in a 6 month period) on one bike.
But my other bike has had the original 9100 shifter and it is fine- ~18 months on that one.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

wschruba said:


> I could [helpfully?] point out that a wandering lever can also be indicative of bubbles in the brake caliper, but people tend to get angry when you "imply" that they didn't do a good job bleeding the system.


This is idiotic, the issue is well known and documented. Besides, a bad bleed wouldn't create the problem of the fluid not returning into the port.


----------



## jgdblue (Apr 24, 2015)

I have the exact same issue with my M9100 12 speed XTR shifter. Failed spring, no resistance on big lever to shift into an easier gear. I had taken it into my LBS for a warranty replacement, just waiting on the new shifter from Shimano.

On another note, I bought a Deore M6100 shifter to get me by in the meantime, and that thing works just as smooth and precise as the XTR shifter did, I am beyond impressed with that $30 shifter. If my XTR stuff breaks after the warranty is up, I will definately not be replacing it with new XTR.


----------



## bikercr (Mar 3, 2016)

jgdblue said:


> I have the exact same issue with my M9100 12 speed XTR shifter. Failed spring, no resistance on big lever to shift into an easier gear. I had taken it into my LBS for a warranty replacement, just waiting on the new shifter from Shimano.
> 
> On another note, I bought a Deore M6100 shifter to get me by in the meantime, and that thing works just as smooth and precise as the XTR shifter did, I am beyond impressed with that $30 shifter. If my XTR stuff breaks after the warranty is up, I will definately not be replacing it with new XTR.


I've got a running count of 18 defective Shimano XT and XTR 12sp shift levers now reported on this single forum thread (both sides of the Atlantic). MUCH THANKS to all of you for helping bring this widespread design/manufacturing defect to light.


----------



## cybis (Aug 1, 2020)

FWIW, here are pics of the original SL-M9100 that came with my bike in March (and failed) vs a replacement I bought in October. I don't know yet if the October one will be more reliable.
March:









October:


----------



## bikercr (Mar 3, 2016)

Your March pic shows the 11/12 speed adjustable shifter. The October replacement is the fixed 12 speed one. I've had both models fail: one 11-12 unit and three 12-sp-only ones. I was hoping there would be some external indication of an 'upgraded' unit with a revised spring design. Either the rocker spring hasn't been upgraded yet by Shimano or there's no obvious way to determine that from the shifter externals. Because Shimano hasn't publicly acknowledged the issue, we're all left with uncertainty whether warranty-replaced shifters will fail the in same way or not.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

FYI, that little tiny sticker it/OJ or it/SE is your key to production dating. That's what you want to track closely. If you can get with Shimano and have them decode, you'll key in production dates. That's exactly how we did it on the brakes. There was a known cut off point where everything after a certain alphabetical point was new production.


----------



## cybis (Aug 1, 2020)

Oh My Sack! said:


> FYI, that little tiny sticker it/OJ or it/SE is your key to production dating. That's what you want to track closely. If you can get with Shimano and have them decode, you'll key in production dates. That's exactly how we did it on the brakes. There was a known cut off point where everything after a certain alphabetical point was new production.


Oh, that's great! So, if I extrapolate from the information on this site Date of Manufacture of Bicycle Components can be used to date a bike: component dating I get SE = May 2020, and OJ would be October 2016? Did shimano even make this shifter in 2016?? Hmm. I'm probably way off.


----------



## bikercr (Mar 3, 2016)

12 speed XTR I believe was released in 2018. Trickle down to XT and SLX, 2019. Definitely not in 2016 for the M9100 system.


----------



## cybis (Aug 1, 2020)

bikercr said:


> 12 speed XTR I believe was released in 2018. Trickle down to XT and SLX, 2019. Definitely not in 2016 for the M9100 system.


Oh I see the problem it's a Q not an O. So QJ is October 2018.

S 2020
R 2019
Q 2018
P 2017

A January 
B February 
C March
D April
E May
F June
G July
H August 
I Septembre 
J October
K November
L December

Does anyone else have a date stamp on a failed shifter to share?


----------



## bikercr (Mar 3, 2016)

Yes, I do. Failed XTR M9100 shift lever with Date Code 'RK': November, 2019. This was the new warranty replacement for my second failed lever. Got this from my LBS. Lasted about 2-3 weeks before breaking. I sent the guts into Shimano and kept the housing and clamp. That's how I have the code.

The two replacement levers I received directly from Shimano USA this past summer have codes 'RI': September, 2019. These haven't broken yet but I've used one for only 6 weeks or so and the other is barely used (on my fat bike set up for winter). I'm now pretty sure they'll both eventually fail because they're older than third lever that broke (first paragraph).


----------



## Energ8t (Sep 10, 2013)

cybis said:


> Oh I see the problem it's a Q not an O. So QJ is October 2018.
> 
> S 2020
> R 2019
> ...


I have an XT 12 speed SL-M8100 I Spec EV. Got the bike in July 2020. The stamp says rs/RL:
Rear Shifter 2019/Dec.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Energ8t (Sep 10, 2013)

I decided to buy a XT replacement since my local shop had it and the date code is newer; ym/SE (2020 May?). Warranty replacement isn't available till end of the year according to CS rep. I was going to just get an SLX, but none were in stock.

Might just get the warranty replacement shifter too and keep it in my riding bag or in the Forbidden Druid storage area near the BB. Who knows if this thing will fail again.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Odedtgr (Jan 2, 2021)

I have the exact same problem with an 8100 XT shifter. Found the spring that supposed to tension the rocker to be broken. It’s a flimsy spring. I’m a mechanical engineer and I would never release such spring to production...


----------



## bikercr (Mar 3, 2016)

Odedtgr said:


> I have the exact same problem with an 8100 XT shifter. Found the spring that supposed to tension the rocker to be broken. It's a flimsy spring. I'm a mechanical engineer and I would never release such spring to production...


What's the date code on the housing? (See above posts to decode that.)


----------



## Odedtgr (Jan 2, 2021)

bikercr said:


> What's the date code on the housing? (See above posts to decode that.)


I all ready replaced the defective one at my LBS. The new one says kd/RE (May 2019)
I don't know the date code for the defective one, as it was shipped to the Shimano rep for warranty.


----------



## OneTrustMan (Nov 11, 2017)

Was there already a SLX shifter that broke?
I kinda thinking about upgrading my Deore shifter to SLX.
The M6100 shifter feels really cheap.
You can only upshift 3 gears at once which is fine, but for some reason, my shifter keeps blocking after 1, or to 2 shifts .
It only happens if you ride the bike, but not if it's on a stand. And it's a hard block. 
What I did found out is, if I keep pressing my thumb against the paddle when this block happens, after 2 secondes the paddle becomes soft again and I can press further for the missing shifts.
It's really annoying.


----------



## RSAmerica (Aug 24, 2012)

I have had two XTR 12 speed shifters break. I keep a spare on the shelf. The last one took 5 months for a warranty replacement.


----------



## GertS (Jan 6, 2021)

I bought a new Specialized Epic Evo with Shimano XTR 4 months ago. Having the same issues after 1,500km. No resolution yet, but I am told that they have to send the shifter to Shimano and wait for them to process the warranty claim. The only feedback I got was it could take some time...


----------



## bikercr (Mar 3, 2016)

GertS said:


> I bought a new Specialized Epic Evo with Shimano XTR 4 months ago. Having the same issues after 1,500km. No resolution yet, but I am told that they have to send the shifter to Shimano and wait for them to process the warranty claim. The only feedback I got was it could take some time...


Can you take a picture and post the little stickers on the shifter housing? They give the date of manufacture as a letter/number code. You could try talking directly with Shimano warranty (I presume you're in the US). That may speed things up. The phone number is in one of my posts above. I've gotten 3 shifters directly from them. The last two have been working well for about 3 months and I've got my fingers crossed.


----------



## GertS (Jan 6, 2021)

bikercr said:


> Can you take a picture and post the little stickers on the shifter housing? They give the date of manufacture as a letter/number code. You could try talking directly with Shimano warranty (I presume you're in the US). That may speed things up. The phone number is in one of my posts above. I've gotten 3 shifters directly from them. The last two have been working well for about 3 months and I've got my fingers crossed.


I'm in Cape Town, South Africa. Things take a bit longer here than in the US. 

I didn't take a photo but asked them to read it to me:

*"it/RK"*


----------



## bikercr (Mar 3, 2016)

That's November, 2019. 

Hopefully, there's a date after which no failures are noted. If we can determine that date, we'll be able to better predict how reliable an individual shift lever will be. All of this would be unnecessary, of course, if Shimano would be transparent about this widespread defect and whether and when they fixed it.


----------



## erockjmet (Jul 5, 2010)

bikercr said:


> I've had three XTR M9100 12 speed shifters break on me, all in the same manner. Two were warranty replacements for the first broken one. The latest replacement only lasted about 2 weeks before breaking.
> 
> What happens is the shift lever (long one) intermittently stops shifting--just pushes in with no resistance, no clicking and doesn't engage the shifting mechanism. Inside the shifter is a little metal rocker that's supposed to be held closed by (?) a spring. I think the spring breaks and stops holding the rocker closed. (The rocker when closed catches the teeth of a shift wheel.) The red arrow in the picture shows the little tooth end of this rocker lying in an abnormal, open position. Gravity can close the rocker, so once the problem starts, it happens intermittently after that but can still manage to shift on and off.
> 
> I've notified Shimano USA every time, but they haven't told me that anything is changing with the design of the shifter. Has this happened to anyone else?


I just had the same failure as yours. Mine is a xt but the same spring has gone. I bought a new one and took it apart to confirm what was wrong.


----------



## dj_kilroy (Aug 25, 2010)

My xt 12 speed shifter had the same failure last week after about 10 months of riding. I hope they have updated the design now. I'd hate to see it fail in the middle of nowhere. I was lucky that mine failed at the very start of a ride!


----------



## bikercr (Mar 3, 2016)

I've had four XTR 12 speed shifter levers fail over a period of several months. (I use this drivetrain on two bikes, a 29er and a fat bike.) In my experience, a failed shifter will still be able to downshift intermittently. That's because the tiny rocker lever that engages the downshift ring will close by gravity even when the tiny rocker return spring breaks. The problem is that downshifts will be intermittent. So you can still shift the bike but you can't count on any particular shift working. This means you're not likely to get stranded, but you won't be happy either!


----------



## ChristianAbrahamsson (Jan 17, 2021)

bikercr said:


> I've had three XTR M9100 12 speed shifters break on me, all in the same manner. Two were warranty replacements for the first broken one. The latest replacement only lasted about 2 weeks before breaking.
> 
> What happens is the shift lever (long one) intermittently stops shifting--just pushes in with no resistance, no clicking and doesn't engage the shifting mechanism. Inside the shifter is a little metal rocker that's supposed to be held closed by (?) a spring. I think the spring breaks and stops holding the rocker closed. (The rocker when closed catches the teeth of a shift wheel.) The red arrow in the picture shows the little tooth end of this rocker lying in an abnormal, open position. Gravity can close the rocker, so once the problem starts, it happens intermittently after that but can still manage to shift on and off.
> 
> I've notified Shimano USA every time, but they haven't told me that anything is changing with the design of the shifter. Has this happened to anyone else?


I'm on my third shifter at the moment, the same issue...


----------



## Sidewalk (May 18, 2015)

I get the feeling I should check mine out and maybe buy a spare before I travel anywhere.


----------



## bikercr (Mar 3, 2016)

Unfortunately, there's no way to check. The spring that breaks does so suddenly and without warning. It's too small and buried in the mechanism to examine closely and i don't think any weakness would be visible to the eye. 
I've been running XTR shifters because they're so smooth and precise. But i bought an XT spare just in case.


----------



## FactoryMatt (Apr 25, 2018)

Just broke an xtr. Can post more pics of ratchet finger if interested. Funny thing is its brand new. 2 months old and 400 miles (forgot to check date code b4 i dropped off for warranty). I have another thats been going for over a year and 1200 miles. THAT shifter i bought from Germany the minute XTR12 came out. Ironic.

Aslo wonder if certain shift habits exacerbate the issue. EG letting the lever ratchet only one notch before shifting a second time. OR maybe letting the shift lever slam home after grabbing a handful of gears. Curious..

Has anybody gotten the word from shimano on if theyre making running changes to address this? Or is it going to be another wandering bite point deal that goes completely unacknowledged.

Shimano is slipping just like this shifter..


----------



## KVV (May 22, 2017)

My brand new 9100 shifter sometimes skips the first upshift click. It just moves freely. Should I be worried? Warranty, already?


----------



## bikercr (Mar 3, 2016)

No. That's not related to the spring breakage issue. You can fix your problem by tightening the cable.


----------



## KVV (May 22, 2017)

bikercr said:


> No. That's not related to the spring breakage issue. You can fix your problem by tightening the cable.


Did you mean the pinch bolt or the cable tension itself? The pinch bolt is certainly tight. Maybe the cable is loose, but why would all gears shift perfectly?


----------



## FactoryMatt (Apr 25, 2018)

KVV said:


> Did you mean the pinch bolt or the cable tension itself? The pinch bolt is certainly tight. Maybe the cable is loose, but why would all gears shift perfectly?


or alot of drag in the cable housing that keeps the cable head from seating the pawl assisted by the derailleur spring alone.


----------



## bikercr (Mar 3, 2016)

I'm hoping this thread stays on topic. There are plenty of resources online to learn how to install and adjust shift levers. 

Regarding the topic of Shimano 12 speed XTR and XT levers breaking, I don't think there's any way to operate the shift lever in a manner that makes failure more likely. Even pushing hard against the downshift stop doesn't stress the rocker spring that breaks. Half-shifting or any other 'wrong' way of shifting doesn't stress the spring in a manner that would make it break. However, those of us who ride in hilly areas and, therefore, shift more frequently, are going to see faster failure than those riding in relatively flat areas. That's because the defective rocker spring, when it flexes enough times, breaks without any warning. Then, you can still downshift when gravity puts the rocker by luck in the proper position, but the lever is basically toast. Can't be fixed. Only replaced.

I think it's a good idea for everyone with a failed shift lever to call Shimano warranty and speak directly with a human being (if that's possible for you depending on where you're located). First, you're more likely to get a replacement sent out to you quickly for free. I've received two replacements like that directly from Shimano. My other two replacements were from the bike shops where I bought them and that took a lot more time. In one case, the LBS charged me for "postage"--$25 US! Secondly, I'm hoping that the more direct verbal feedback Shimano gets, the more likely they'll publicize that they fixed the problem--when and if they finally do fix it permanently.


----------



## FactoryMatt (Apr 25, 2018)

i fear we're going to have a to 'crowdsource' a fix if supply issues continue. maybe an orthodontic band will fit in there? there's got to be a way to overhaul these, even if it means pulling all the circlips from the top down.

BTW: i just talked to Shimano. really nice CSR. he says they "are addressing it", but doesn't know what is being done or what the status is yet. He affirmed that obviously, we should be getting three years out of them minimum.


----------



## PaneVino (Nov 1, 2014)

I live in The Netherlands and although we don't have big uphills nor downhills the tracks here are all about little climbs and little 'downhills'.... So it takes a fair amount of shifting.
My 2020 Trek Fuel EX came with a XTR shifter which performed very good, until last week. And yes, exactly the same as reported here. I contacted Shimano-MTB Netherlands and they advised me to bring the shifter to a Service Center which then could send the shifter to them.....
That's what I did yesterday so .... now we wait for what they have to say. #fingerscrossed


----------



## PeterMac (Jan 25, 2021)

I installed a XT 12 speed drive groupset in November 20 and the shifter has failed as described in this thread after ten weeks of flatish riding. Replacement shifter units are now unavailable across the entire M61/71/81/9100 series and some online stores show these shifters as discontinued. Maybe Shimano is releasing a replacement, but in the meanwhile a store credit doesn't get the bike working.


----------



## FactoryMatt (Apr 25, 2018)

Jenson and universalcycles both had some stock as of a couple days ago in xt and xtr. Could be gone by now though. Might have to swap 22.2 to ispec top covers or vice versa tho.

Otherwise theres always the bay


----------



## Odedtgr (Jan 2, 2021)

I think it’s time to switch to AXS!!!


----------



## FactoryMatt (Apr 25, 2018)

never. i'll never support a company that thinks its customers are too stupid to care about real documentation.


----------



## Odedtgr (Jan 2, 2021)

FactoryMatt said:


> never. i'll never support a company that thinks its customers are too stupid to care about real documentation.


I have no experience with SRAM, so I don't know what you mean. 
I do have a few issues with Shimano, the shifter failures being just one. 
Shimano SW and connectability (emtb) is completely unreliable.


----------



## FactoryMatt (Apr 25, 2018)

agreed that Shimano's software stuff is a little esoteric and blackbox. i do like that shimano has an entire site dedicated to product info, specs, compatibility, exploded views, and service manuals.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

FactoryMatt said:


> I have another thats been going for over a year and 1200 miles. THAT shifter i bought from Germany the minute XTR12 came out.


I don't have as many miles on mine, but my M9100 shifter is also one that I bought SUPER early from Germany before it was available stateside. So far no problems with it. I'm curious if this is related to them ramping up production for to make these things more widely available.


----------



## FactoryMatt (Apr 25, 2018)

yep, really wondering same. I think I'm going to take my good one apart and see if i can contrast the spring material. the new one that broke had a spring that looked like a staple. there were some OTHER springs in the mechanism, that looked phosphated and more robust despite a similar gauge.. i.e. is one heat treated and the other not. are they the same material? etc.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

FactoryMatt said:


> yep, really wondering same.


I think there's some evidence that suggests it's possible. I mean, we KNOW they were having production issues with various bits back then. They had a really hard time getting cranksets on the market. They had a hard time getting the Scylence hubs out, and when they finally had hubs out, they didn't completely match what was planned/announced. They had to make changes. They dumped the lightweight 11spd cassette and the hub spacing that was specific to that cassette.

Do the newer shifters have the 11/12spd switch on them still, like the early ones?


----------



## FactoryMatt (Apr 25, 2018)

> Do the newer shifters have the 11/12spd switch on them still, like the early ones?


OMG! i didn't even realize this! No, it doesn't. My older "German" shifter DOES have the switch. The newer XTR i just got from Jenson USA does NOT. the lower clamshell has a blank spot there. I'm going to take them apart here in a few min and compare the insides.


----------



## half_man_half_scab (Mar 7, 2006)

Bummer, the 12-spd shifter was supposed to work alright with 11-spd indexing. I was going to slowly migrate over so the spouse wouldn’t notice. Now that’s off the table


----------



## FactoryMatt (Apr 25, 2018)

Ok, so i disassembled both a new shifter and an original 11/12 shifter. sadly, there's no smoking gun. The frame stamping is slightly different in lieu of the 11/12 switch, but everything else looks the same to me. The spring in question appears to be the same gauge and finish. I can't really say that there's anything apparent that would point to a difference in failure rate.


----------



## FactoryMatt (Apr 25, 2018)

i think it still may. I didn't play with the switch very much, but i think it just limits the wheel after the 11th ratchet tooth. You should be okay i think. search around though.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

FactoryMatt said:


> i think it still may. I didn't play with the switch very much, but i think it just limits the wheel after the 11th ratchet tooth. You should be okay i think. search around though.


I don't think it was ever supposed to work okay with the old 11spd stuff.


----------



## half_man_half_scab (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## Odedtgr (Jan 2, 2021)

Anyone tried taking the shifter apart and fitting in a tougher spring?


----------



## TheGreatPainter (Jan 27, 2021)

I’ve had the same problem today with my Deore XT (SL-M8100). Can’t get a warranty because I bought it from a seller outside our country who is no longer responsive. Can I get tips or help as to how to approach this? I think this is repairable, but you’ll need watchmaker level of skill.


----------



## FactoryMatt (Apr 25, 2018)

Odedtgr said:


> Anyone tried taking the shifter apart and fitting in a tougher spring?











Torsion Springs - MSC Industrial Supply


Find Torsion Springs at MSC Industrial Supply, serving the metalworking, safety, and MRO industries for over 75 years




www.mscdirect.com







https://www.grainger.com/category/hardware/springs/torsion-springs



it's worth a look. you probably have to take the entire shifter apart layer by layer though. which means alot of small circlips and a lot of rewinding springs.


----------



## Energ8t (Sep 10, 2013)

TheGreatPainter said:


> I've had the same problem today with my Deore XT (SL-M8100). Can't get a warranty because I bought it from a seller outside our country who is no longer responsive. Can I get tips or help as to how to approach this? I think this is repairable, but you'll need watchmaker level of skill.


Yeah, is not by any means any easy fix. I already warranted mine in October, but nothing back yet

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bikercr (Mar 3, 2016)

One of my four lever failures was with an 11/12 switchable XTR model. I've had three 12-speed-only levers fail in the same way. 

If you look at the early pics on this thread, you'll see that the 'upper' spring broke (same type spring as the typical lower spring) on my first or second failed lever. Same intermittent downshift problem, so the mechanism is connected in some manner with these two coiled rocker return springs. If one or the other fails, the same problem results.


----------



## Energ8t (Sep 10, 2013)

Warranty replacement ETA is a complete and total mystery. I went ahead and bought an SLX compatible shifter to carry with me WHEN my replacement XT inevitably fails (I assume they haven’t fixed anything yet cause nothing has been declared). It’s super fun to continually throw money on extra shifters because Shimano doesn’t find it necessary to keep us informed and expects us to front the bill in order to ride. I know this sounds like I’m going overboard, but this certainly soils my view of Shimano even though I’ve had good experiences with them previously. I now have a problematic drivetrain due to a single crap spring and lack, or refusal, of communication (and Covid induced product supply issues). I am considering an alternative replacement at this point while I have time off the bike (snowboard season).


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mtnbikerva1 (Feb 4, 2008)

SRAM GRIP SHIFT
It is lighter, shifts faster and as many gears as you like at once, less expensive, and less parts to fail. I switched recently from the new XT shifter that took way too much force, and wore out my thumb. What ever you choose, good riding to all


----------



## Energ8t (Sep 10, 2013)

mtnbikerva1 said:


> SRAM GRIP SHIFT
> It is lighter, shifts faster and as many gears as you like at once, less expensive, and less parts to fail. I switched recently from the new XT shifter that took way too much force, and wore out my thumb. What ever you choose, good riding to all


I haven't used grip shifters for decades. Curious about its performance now compared to current. I'll check it out. My previous sram X01 trigger shifter was flawless after 3 hard years of abuse.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Energ8t said:


> I haven't used grip shifters for decades. Curious about its performance now compared to current. I'll check it out. My previous sram X01 trigger shifter was flawless after 3 hard years of abuse.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


For certain applications, it's great. I have one on my fatbike and it keeps my fingers warmer, as "pushing" a thumb selector requires you to take your finger off the grip and anything that does that contributes to getting colder. Not a huge effect, but you try to stack everything in your favor below -20F. The grips that came with them were too long to run your hands close to the edge of the grips (and still be able to shift). That was a no-go. Luckily, sram makes shorter grips, so I ordered a pair of those and they are great (have 1 spare obviously). Would I want it on my XC race or enduro bike? I dunno, I wouldn't be against it. I even sometimes find myself trying to "twist" the grips on my other bikes when I get real tired and forget that I don't have twisties on them. IME, nothing shifts as fast as a twist shifter, but it changes your hand position at the same time, which while not by much, could be an issue.


----------



## jamesdosborne (Jan 30, 2021)

Just thought I would add mine in here, exact same experience with an XTR M9100 rear shifter. All gummed up, misfiring shifts. Moderately better in the workstand with some lubricant into the shifter body, but eventually failed completely, after about 15 months.


----------



## bikercr (Mar 3, 2016)

I did have one SL-M9100 that was dry fresh out of the box. Very hard, grinding shifting. Totally fixed with lubrication but about 2 months later the rocker spring broke just like my three other failed shifters.


----------



## mtnbikerva1 (Feb 4, 2008)

I do not have to change my hand position at all with my SRAM GRIP SHIFT. I have only good things to say about it. In one really very muddy 24 hour race my GRIP SHIFT had problems due to mud, but so did everything on my bike. Had to replace my hubs due to the mud from the same race.


----------



## Kirsa (Jul 5, 2011)

I have 3 xtr 9100 shifters.
from 2019 bike - code: it QK - 6000km - working
from 2020 bike - code: it RH - 3000km - working
from 2021 bike - code: it SC - 800km - failed

First two have quite tight and heavy shifting - I had a plan to sell them and buy new model - because 2021 shifting is very easy and smooth. But now I changed my plans 
I am currently dealing with warranty - lets see which model I will receive as a replacement.
But reading this thread - I'm starting to worry about my older shifters also.


----------



## bikercr (Mar 3, 2016)

So the one that failed was manufactured in March, 2020 (first letter is year, second is month). Presuming that the failure was 'no downshift', the XTR 12sp shifter hadn't been redesigned by that date. There may be a date after which no shifters will fail. We just don't know when (or if) that is.

Clearly, some shifters have been fine for long periods of use. Maybe the rocker spring that fails is inconsistently produced with some springs snapping due to metal fatigue and others never failing after long term usage. The ones that break may have been over or under heat-treated so it's impossible to know whether any particular shifter is likely to fail down the trail or not. Clearly, there isn't any manufacture date before or after which failure can be predicted. In other words, *unless Shimano goes public about when they fix the problem, NONE of their M9100 and 8100 shifters can be fully relied upon to never break in this manner.*


Kirsa said:


> I have 3 xtr 9100 shifters.
> from 2019 bike - code: it QK - 6000km - working
> from 2020 bike - code: it RH - 3000km - working
> from 2021 bike - code: it SC - 800km - failed
> ...


----------



## OneTrustMan (Nov 11, 2017)

bikercr said:


> The ones that break may have been over or under heat-treated so it's impossible to know whether any particular shifter is likely to fail down the trail or not. [/B]


That's what I also think. 
Must be a bad badge of springs.


----------



## Energ8t (Sep 10, 2013)

bikercr said:


> So the one that failed was manufactured in March, 2020 (first letter is year, second is month). Presuming that the failure was 'no downshift', the XTR 12sp shifter hadn't been redesigned by that date. There may be a date after which no shifters will fail. We just don't know when (or if) that is.
> 
> Clearly, some shifters have been fine for long periods of use. Maybe the rocker spring that fails is inconsistently produced with some springs snapping due to metal fatigue and others never failing after long term usage. The ones that break may have been over or under heat-treated so it's impossible to know whether any particular shifter is likely to fail down the trail or not. Clearly, there isn't any manufacture date before or after which failure can be predicted. In other words, *unless Shimano goes public about when they fix the problem, NONE of their M9100 and 8100 shifters can be fully relied upon to never break in this manner.*


Exactly. Must be that communicating or addressing the problem hasn't passed "the formula". 




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PeterMac (Jan 25, 2021)

Ongoing 8100 shfter saga. Shimano Aust. advised that warranty sparing is separate to retail and to go back to the retailer. Sadly I purchased a full 1x12 drive train from ChainReactionCycles Australia. When I requested them to contact their Shimano distributor I was sent a refund for the shifter within two hours but they would not approach Shimano. Clearly if you buy from CRC you are outside of the Shimano warranty system and its a store warranty with no sparing if they don't have stock. Given they charged full retail for the shifter I would be wary of buying critical items from them in the future. lLkely their competiters also operate this way.
Shimano dealer doco mentions a gear shift level replacement unit which turns out to be everythng but the back casing ( see FactoryMatt photos on page 6) so it works for both clamp and iSpec. For the 8100 shfter the part number is Y0GT98010. Found it locally and now have a working system again for now.


----------



## bikercr (Mar 3, 2016)

I commiserate with everyone posting here that's experienced a shifter failure. On a ride yesterday, my 5th--yes, 5th!-- XTR SL-M9100 shifter broke. I've noticed a pattern to this. A few days before the downshift failures, I can notice some difference in shifting feel. It's impossible to describe, but something just feels changed and I begin anticipating the failure. Then, suddenly at some point there's a single "empty" downshift lever throw and then intermittent partial or full failure of downshifts throws after that--never a return to normal because a tiny rocker return spring breaks and completely and permanently fails.

Strangely, the lever still can shift normally intermittently, most often when the bike is going downhill and less often uphill. If you take the lever mechanism out of its housing, you'll see that the rocker engaging a notched wheel, and to which the broken return spring used to pull upon before it broke, still tends to close into position ready for the next shift via gravity alone. But this happens only when the lever is pointed downwards (as with a steep position of brake lever and shift lever downward tilt on you bars). Jostling, as you would get riding on a trail, also helps the rocker close without a spring. The upshot of this is that *if your lever fails on a ride, you can improve its functioning by tilting the lever down at a steeper angle* (pro tip!).

Another observation is that the XTR and XT internal mechanisms appear identical, except for the thumb levers that are attached to the mechanism. That's why I've only heard of XTR and XT levers failing in this way. I believe SLX levers are immune to this. If I'm wrong about this, let us all know. In other words,* if you're going to purchase a backup lever in case your XTR or XT fails, SLX may be this best bet (until you get your warranty replacement).*

For USA residents (like me), your best bet is calling Shimano Warranty directly. Don't bother with the online retailer or bike shop. Shimano Warranty is great and they'll ship out a replacement by expedited mail with a mailer for you to send the broken one back to them. When they receive the broken lever, they send it back to Japan where its analyzed. I spoke with Shimano yesterday and was told that the defect is now well-known by Shimano USA and by the main folks in Japan. *No one knows at this point whether the problem has been fixed*, unfortunately. Shimano Japan plays its cards close to the chest.

Because this problem is worldwide and has been going on for at least 1 1/2 years, and affects a large number of XTR and XT 12 speed levers, it's very likely NOT due to a bad single batch of return springs. It's almost certainly a *design flaw*. It's possible that the flaw has been fixed with a spring redesign. If that's the case, there will be a manufacturing date after which no failures like this will happen. We just don't have this information right now. For those of you who don't know this, there's a tiny round sticker on the lever case with two capital letters that correspond to the year/month of manufacture.* If you have a failed lever, it would be great if you post the manufacture symbols on this thread so all of us can track this.* I will do this for my latest failed lever when I remove it later today.

Lastly, this flaw is very upsetting and comes close to ruining an otherwise superb 12-speed shifting system. In my humble opinion, it is the smoothest, best functioning mechanical system available for mountain bikes at present and that's why I'm sticking with it despite my now FIVE failed shift levers. That, and because Shimano USA Warranty has been really responsive and excellent in backing up the lever. [Why 5 broken levers, you ask? I've been using this system on two different mountain bikes (29er and fat) for more than a year, ride a lot, and I ride in a very hilly area (New England) that requires lots of shifting.]

Hope this helps.


----------



## bikercr (Mar 3, 2016)

In reference to the post just before this one, the latest of my broken levers has a manufacture date code, RI = September, 2019.


----------



## bikercr (Mar 3, 2016)

Blue arrow is the rocker in an abnormally open position due to the broken return spring--the red arrow.


----------



## bikercr (Mar 3, 2016)

Here's the rocker closed by gravity only (return spring broken)


----------



## bikercr (Mar 3, 2016)

Here's the lever mechanism zoomed out with a blue circle around the area in question.


----------



## bikercr (Mar 3, 2016)

This is the toothed wheel that the rocker is supposed to engage with. When the rocker return spring is not broken, the rocker is automatically loaded to be ready for the next downshift.


----------



## bikercr (Mar 3, 2016)

Just received a brand new XTR SL-M9100 shifter directly from Shimano Warranty. Date code on this one is SK, November, 2020. It's from a new shipment from Japan according to the CS rep.. I'm hoping this one will last. We shall see...


----------



## Energ8t (Sep 10, 2013)

bikercr said:


> Just received a brand new XTR SL-M9100 shifter directly from Shimano Warranty. Date code on this one is SK, November, 2020. It's from a new shipment from Japan according to the CS rep.. I'm hoping this one will last. We shall see...


When did you warranty your shifter? I warrantied my XT in November. Still waiting...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bikercr (Mar 3, 2016)

I called Shimano Warranty directly, spoke with a rep and received the new XTR shift lever in a retail box with cable, housing and small parts about 5 days later. Would have been faster but the weekend got in the way. Did you go through a retailer or directly with Shimano?


----------



## Energ8t (Sep 10, 2013)

bikercr said:


> I called Shimano Warranty directly, spoke with a rep and received the new XTR shift lever in a retail box with cable, housing and small parts about 5 days later. Would have been faster but the weekend got in the way. Did you go through a retailer or directly with Shimano?


I went through Shimano direct.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bikercr (Mar 3, 2016)

I believe they ran out of stock near the end of the year. The Shimano Warranty rep told me they just received a new shipment of parts from Japan. So the plus side is that you'll get a very recent build. I would call them again to assure they're sending you a replacement. They shipped my lever out to me by Priority Mail 3-day.


----------



## Energ8t (Sep 10, 2013)

bikercr said:


> I believe they ran out of stock near the end of the year. The Shimano Warranty rep told me they just received a new shipment of parts from Japan. So the plus side is that you'll get a very recent build. I would call them again to assure they're sending you a replacement. They shipped my lever out to me by Priority Mail 3-day.


I just called and was told I'll receive something in maybe May. Haha... May. After I warrantied in November. Well, I guess I "may" start looking to replace the drivetrain before the summer. Wow... what an utter joke. No admittance of the problem, no responsibility to their customers beyond just simply waiting for something that "may" just break again. New drivetrain it is. This is gonna cost me way more that I wanted to. Pretty steamed about this.

Any suggestions on new drivetrains? I guess I'll have to take it to another forum. Ho Hum......

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bikercr (Mar 3, 2016)

I've received, now, 3 replacement levers from Shimano. They never gave me any kind of hard time. Also, perhaps this is luck, but i never had to wait longer than a few days to receive the replacement. When i called this last time, i told them that the failed lever was a prior replacement from them (lasted about 3 months of frequent riding). Not sure if this mattered at all. I would try them again. Call the number listed in the warranty section of their main website. Push the number corresponding to "dealer" so you get a real human being. You may have connected with someone who was ill informed or just pissed off. They should have a good stock of XTR levers having just received a shipment of new parts from Japan.


----------



## bikercr (Mar 3, 2016)

"In all other cases please refer back to the retailer that sold you the product or contact SHIMANO at *1-800-423-2420* (US). Please do not return any item directly to SHIMANO unless advised to do so by a SHIMANO agent."


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

Energ8t said:


> I just called and was told I'll receive something in maybe May. Haha... May. After I warrantied in November. Well, I guess I "may" start looking to replace the drivetrain before the summer. Wow... what an utter joke. No admittance of the problem, no responsibility to their customers beyond just simply waiting for something that "may" just break again. New drivetrain it is. This is gonna cost me way more that I wanted to. Pretty steamed about this.
> 
> Any suggestions on new drivetrains? I guess I'll have to take it to another forum. Ho Hum......
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Have to ask, how were you on the phone?
I've never had a bad experience with Shimano.


----------



## Energ8t (Sep 10, 2013)

bikercr said:


> I've received, now, 3 replacement levers from Shimano. They never gave me any kind of hard time. Also, perhaps this is luck, but i never had to wait longer than a few days to receive the replacement. When i called this last time, i told them that the failed lever was a prior replacement from them (lasted about 3 months of frequent riding). Not sure if this mattered at all. I would try them again. Call the number listed in the warranty section of their main website. Push the number corresponding to "dealer" so you get a real human being. You may have connected with someone who was ill informed or just pissed off. They should have a good stock of XTR levers having just received a shipment of new parts from Japan.


Yeah, I did call the direct warranty line for USA (1-800-423-2420) and talked to a human... again. I also have XT which may be a different availability date and likely less units available than XTR.

They give me the same song and dance every time I call; "they don't tell us anything, no idea about issue..." Nada. Not sure why I am getting shafted so hard and you get replacements so quick. But I'm glad your at least getting reasonable service times.

I guess I could try to get an XTR replacement from them if they're available. At this point they should offer that out of loyalty to the customer considering the issues at hand are their fault, not mine.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Energ8t (Sep 10, 2013)

TwoTone said:


> Have to ask, how were you on the phone?
> I've never had a bad experience with Shimano.


We didn't have any arguments, rudeness or contentious interactions. My experience is based on the outcome of that call being unsatisfactory.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Keene (Feb 13, 2021)

bikercr said:


> This is from my email to Shimano Tech Support:
> ------------
> I'll also add the following observation about the m9100 design. All prior generations of Shimano mountain shifters give your thumb instant feedback when you're at the end of the line for easier gears (chain on the most inside cog). The long shift lever "gives" via a soft, sprung, 1 cm sag. Your thumb knows that there aren't any gears left to shift so you don't push too hard on the lever needlessly thinking that another gear is available.
> 
> ...


I'm having the same exact problem.


----------



## bikercr (Mar 3, 2016)

Sorry to hear that. I've had 5 XTR lever failures at this point. It's an issue that's been going on for over 1 year and affecting folks all over the world. That post of mine that you quote is an earlier, incorrect understanding of the cause of the issue. It now appears that the cause of sudden downshifting failure is metal fatigue in a small spring that returns a little rocker into position for the next downshift. No one knows if this is a design problem, a materials problem or a large batch of bad springs.

The good thing is that Shimano is replacing broken 12 speed XT and XTR shift levers, no questions asked.


----------



## OneTrustMan (Nov 11, 2017)

Energ8t said:


> I just called and was told I'll receive something in maybe May. Haha... May. After I warrantied in November. Well, I guess I "may" start looking to replace the drivetrain before the summer. Wow... what an utter joke. No admittance of the problem, no responsibility to their customers beyond just simply waiting for something that "may" just break again. New drivetrain it is. This is gonna cost me way more that I wanted to. Pretty steamed about this.
> 
> Any suggestions on new drivetrains? I guess I'll have to take it to another forum. Ho Hum......
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Why not just use a Sram 12 speed shifter? 
It works and you can keep the rest of your drivetrain.


----------



## huckleberry hound (Feb 27, 2015)

Energ8t said:


> I just called and was told I'll receive something in maybe May. Haha... May. After I warrantied in November. Well, I guess I "may" start looking to replace the drivetrain before the summer. Wow... what an utter joke. No admittance of the problem, no responsibility to their customers beyond just simply waiting for something that "may" just break again. New drivetrain it is. This is gonna cost me way more that I wanted to. Pretty steamed about this.
> 
> Any suggestions on new drivetrains? I guess I'll have to take it to another forum. Ho Hum......
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk





OneTrustMan said:


> Why not just use a Sram 12 speed shifter?
> It works and you can keep the rest of your drivetrain.


I was going to suggest the same thing. No sense in in replacing the whole drivetrain, just swap out the shifter.


----------



## Keene (Feb 13, 2021)

bikercr said:


> That's November, 2019.
> 
> Hopefully, there's a date after which no failures are noted. If we can determine that date, we'll be able to better predict how reliable an individual shift lever will be. All of this would be unnecessary, of course, if Shimano would be transparent about this widespread defect and whether and when they fixed it.





bikercr said:


> Sorry to hear that. I've had 5 XTR lever failures at this point. It's an issue that's been going on for over 1 year and affecting folks all over the world. That post of mine that you quote is an earlier, incorrect understanding of the cause of the issue. It now appears that the cause of sudden downshifting failure is metal fatigue in a small spring that returns a little rocker into position for the next downshift. No one knows if this is a design problem, a materials problem or a large batch of bad springs.
> 
> The good thing is that Shimano is replacing broken 12 speed XT and XTR shift levers, no questions asked.


I'm going to give them a call on Monday and see if can get some help with the situation. After having read the entire thread, everything checks out, including the production date stamp on my shifter, for being in the range it seems is most affected. I really hope I can get it replaced asap, since racing in CA starts in two weeks!!


----------



## bikercr (Mar 3, 2016)

Keene said:


> I'm going to give them a call on Monday and see if can get some help with the situation. After having read the entire thread, everything checks out, including the production date stamp on my shifter, for being in the range it seems is most affected. I really hope I can get it replaced asap, since racing in CA starts in two weeks!!


Good luck, man! Tell them your situation, that you race, and that there's a time-factor involved.


----------



## bikercr (Mar 3, 2016)

Energ8t said:


> I just called and was told I'll receive something in maybe May. Haha... May. After I warrantied in November. Well, I guess I "may" start looking to replace the drivetrain before the summer. Wow... what an utter joke. No admittance of the problem, no responsibility to their customers beyond just simply waiting for something that "may" just break again. New drivetrain it is. This is gonna cost me way more that I wanted to. Pretty steamed about this.
> 
> Any suggestions on new drivetrains? I guess I'll have to take it to another forum. Ho Hum......
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Here's a suggestion: purchase a cheap but very functional SLX 12-speed shifter. I haven't heard of this model failing. I think their internals are different. They don't have all the extra features of XT and XTR but they work really well and completely interface with the remainder of your drivetrain. When you finally get the warranty replacement for your broken shift lever, keep the SLX as a spare just in case you have another failure. I did this with an XT shifter backing up my two bikes with XTR. But SLX is likely to be more reliable long term than XT, especially if you only need to put it on your machine once and a while. Yes, this whole thing is a frustrating load of BS, but I've stuck with the new Shimano system because when it's working it's, in my opinion, the best functioning mechanical MTB group out there.


----------



## Energ8t (Sep 10, 2013)

bikercr said:


> Here's a suggestion: purchase a cheap but very functional SLX 12-speed shifter. I haven't heard of this model failing. I think their internals are different. They don't have all the extra features of XT and XTR but they work really well and completely interface with the remainder of your drivetrain. When you finally get the warranty replacement for your broken shift lever, keep the SLX as a spare just in case you have another failure. I did this with an XT shifter backing up my two bikes with XTR. But SLX is likely to be more reliable long term than XT, especially if you only need to put it on your machine once and a while. Yes, this whole thing is a frustrating load of BS, but I've stuck with the new Shimano system because when it's working it's, in my opinion, the best functioning mechanical MTB group out there.


Yeah, I haven't seen any SLX on here yet. Haven't taken ones apart, but it's worth a try. I'm going to look in SRAM shifter as a backup option. I know other parts have inter-compatibility issues like the chain and cogs. I'd love to keep as much of my drivetrain in tact as possible at this point.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Energ8t (Sep 10, 2013)

huckleberry hound said:


> I was going to suggest the same thing. No sense in in replacing the whole drivetrain, just swap out the shifter.


Yeah, I was going to look into compatible parts. Wasn't sure if a straight SRAM swap works or not. Assuming a GX would work then using a problem solver lever adapter.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SleepeRst (Nov 30, 2011)

Do you guys think the XT/XTR shifters are breaking because of the doubleshift feature?

bikercr since you have replaced so many of these so far how are you about using the doubleshift feature? Do you always use it, sometimes, never? Maybe you can try not using this feature for the life of the current shifter you have and seeing if that changes anything.

I haven't had any failures myself (its winter here in NH not much riding), but to me the obvious difference between 12sp SLX and XT shifters is the doubleshifting option the XT/XTR have.


----------



## half_man_half_scab (Mar 7, 2006)

are SLX things made in a different factory than XTR/XT?


----------



## bikercr (Mar 3, 2016)

SleepeRst said:


> Do you guys think the XT/XTR shifters are breaking because of the doubleshift feature?
> 
> bikercr since you have replaced so many of these so far how are you about using the doubleshift feature? Do you always use it, sometimes, never? Maybe you can try not using this feature for the life of the current shifter you have and seeing if that changes anything.
> 
> I haven't had any failures myself (its winter here in NH not much riding), but to me the obvious difference between 12sp SLX and XT shifters is the doubleshifting option the XT/XTR have.


The double-shift feature only engages the upshift wheel (to harder gears). The rocker return spring that breaks in the XTR/XT levers is a part of the downshift mechanism and isn't affected in any way by upshifting. So that's not the issue. Yes, SLX has only single-gear upshifting. I haven't taken one apart so I don't know how different the _downshifting_ mechanism is compared to XTR/XT. By inference only, if we've never had a complaint about SLX 12-speed shift levers failing to downshift, suddenly and permanently, it's fair to assume there's something critically different about the SLX design or manufacture.


----------



## Rynine4 (Dec 27, 2020)

I wonder if my problem which is different from the lever breaking shifting into easier gears but the same bad springs? My problem is the shifter for harder gears. Letter code on the shifter case is (YM / SF) I have the Shimano XT 8100. 

Starting today after having my bike for a month, I can only get one click when shifting into a harder gear. If I press hard enough, I can get another click, but then I lose all tension in the shifter. It then requires me to shift to an easier gear using the other shifter to reset the opposite shifter. If I only click to a harder gear once, the shifter never loses tension and functions as it should, retaining tension every time. Is this just a broken spring and requires warranty?


----------



## bikercr (Mar 3, 2016)

It may not be inside the shift lever. Be sure to check your cable/housing. I would pull the cable out from the shifter, feeling for any resistance within the housing. If the cable and housing are fine, then it's likely inside the shift lever. The 12 speed levers are usually unrepairable, but Shimano is excellent about warranty: 2 years for XT stuff.


----------



## Yobie (Feb 23, 2021)

Last weekend my XTR 1x12 shifter stopped working, same problem, no downshifting. Removed cover, spring broken.

Code: it RJ - 1000km - failed


----------



## bikercr (Mar 3, 2016)

Yobie said:


> Last weekend my XTR 1x12 shifter stopped working, same problem, no downshifting. Removed cover, spring broken.
> 
> Code: it RJ - 1000km - failed


Your broken lever was manufactured in October, 2019. Hope you can get a warranty replacement quickly. If you can, try to get a lever made in late 2020 (or newer). The first letter will be S (2020) or T (2021). Earlier letters are not reliable and the new one may not be either. But better chance that the most recently made are redesigned in a way that eliminated the defect. Good luck.


----------



## Keene (Feb 13, 2021)

bikercr said:


> Good luck, man! Tell them your situation, that you race, and that there's a time-factor involved.


I actually have a pal that works at shimano in Southern Ca, and still couldn't get one in time. I ended up ordering one of the EV versions (that doesn't have the 11/12 toggle), installed it, and it shifts a lot smoother, and so far so good after a few rides. Fingers crossed, racing this weekend. 😬


----------



## hoolie (Sep 17, 2010)

I just had 2nd XT shifter fail. They seem to last about 130-140 rides. Yeah, it sucks! Once on an overnight bike trip 3.5 hours away from home. other one I was 30 min into a 3 hour loop, so cut ride short, went home, Ordered a SRAM XX1 shifter, FIXED! I am heading out for 5 day Mt bike trip in 3 days, 12 hour drive away, I dont want to worry about Shifter fail. SRAM shifter works great on XT drivetrain.


----------



## bikercr (Mar 3, 2016)

hoolie said:


> I just had 2nd XT shifter fail. They seem to last about 130-140 rides. Yeah, it sucks! Once on an overnight bike trip 3.5 hours away from home. other one I was 30 min into a 3 hour loop, so cut ride short, went home, Ordered a SRAM XX1 shifter, FIXED! I am heading out for 5 day Mt bike trip in 3 days, 12 hour drive away, I dont want to worry about Shifter fail. SRAM shifter works great on XT drivetrain.


Sorry to hear that. I really get it--been stuck fiddling with broken levers in the woods on 5 different occasions. Is it possible for you to let the rest of us, who are sticking with Shimano, the letter codes on your broken shift levers? We're trying to find out if there's a manufacture date after which no levers break suggesting that Shimano actually permanently fixed the problem. Thanks!


----------



## Energ8t (Sep 10, 2013)

hoolie said:


> I just had 2nd XT shifter fail. They seem to last about 130-140 rides. Yeah, it sucks! Once on an overnight bike trip 3.5 hours away from home. other one I was 30 min into a 3 hour loop, so cut ride short, went home, Ordered a SRAM XX1 shifter, FIXED! I am heading out for 5 day Mt bike trip in 3 days, 12 hour drive away, I dont want to worry about Shifter fail. SRAM shifter works great on XT drivetrain.


Yeah, that's been my whole point all along. Hell no am I getting a ride cut short from something easily preventable. I'm already so busy working that I want reliability on the few rides I can muster during my week.

I may do the same, ditch the extra SLX shifter I keep in my bag, and get a SRAM as well. I'll take the reliability.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Energ8t (Sep 10, 2013)

bikercr said:


> Sorry to hear that. I really get it--been stuck fiddling with broken levers in the woods on 5 different occasions. Is it possible for you to let the rest of us, who are sticking with Shimano, the letter codes on your broken shift levers? We're trying to find out if there's a manufacture date after which no levers break suggesting that Shimano actually permanently fixed the problem. Thanks!


My broken one was rs/RL: Rear Shifter 2019/Dec

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## scottsperf (Jul 17, 2011)

bikercr said:


> I've had three XTR M9100 12 speed shifters break on me, all in the same manner. Two were warranty replacements for the first broken one. The latest replacement only lasted about 2 weeks before breaking.
> 
> What happens is the shift lever (long one) intermittently stops shifting--just pushes in with no resistance, no clicking and doesn't engage the shifting mechanism. Inside the shifter is a little metal rocker that's supposed to be held closed by (?) a spring. I think the spring breaks and stops holding the rocker closed. (The rocker when closed catches the teeth of a shift wheel.) The red arrow in the picture shows the little tooth end of this rocker lying in an abnormal, open position. Gravity can close the rocker, so once the problem starts, it happens intermittently after that but can still manage to shift on and off.
> 
> I've notified Shimano USA every time, but they haven't told me that anything is changing with the design of the shifter. Has this happened to anyone else?


Mine has done the same thing, new XT 1x12 2021 bike 300 miles and its doing exactly this problem and you can see the little metal rocker has no spring now to keep it engaged.


----------



## Brad (May 2, 2004)

bikercr said:


> I've had three XTR M9100 12 speed shifters break on me, all in the same manner. Two were warranty replacements for the first broken one. The latest replacement only lasted about 2 weeks before breaking.
> 
> What happens is the shift lever (long one) intermittently stops shifting--just pushes in with no resistance, no clicking and doesn't engage the shifting mechanism. Inside the shifter is a little metal rocker that's supposed to be held closed by (?) a spring. I think the spring breaks and stops holding the rocker closed. (The rocker when closed catches the teeth of a shift wheel.) The red arrow in the picture shows the little tooth end of this rocker lying in an abnormal, open position. Gravity can close the rocker, so once the problem starts, it happens intermittently after that but can still manage to shift on and off.
> 
> I've notified Shimano USA every time, but they haven't told me that anything is changing with the design of the shifter. Has this happened to anyone else?


Replace it with a SRAM Eagle shifter till Shimano sorts the problem out. You're not the only one breaking 12speed XTR and XT shifters


----------



## Energ8t (Sep 10, 2013)

Brad said:


> Replace it with a SRAM Eagle shifter till Shimano sorts the problem out. You're not the only one breaking 12speed XTR and XT shifters


To be fair, you're commenting on the very first post from the OP last August. Replying to that now is disregarding everything that's been discussed since then. He is quite aware of everything, likely more so than anyone else on the forum.

That said, I agree that a SRAM replacement is the reliable solution at this point in time aside from the possible SLX replacement (not proven yet to be free from similar defects).

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bikercr (Mar 3, 2016)

Brad said:


> Replace it with a SRAM Eagle shifter till Shimano sorts the problem out. You're not the only one breaking 12speed XTR and XT shifters


It's not known whether the problem is already sorted out. My guess is that it has been, because Shimano has known about the spring issue for well over a year and it's common and global. We haven't gotten reports on this thread of any failed units manufactured after mid-2020, so there may be a cutoff date. Unless Shimano announces something, which they won't, we'll have to track it via the letter codes on any XT/XTR shift levers that fail. I have a warranty replacement XTR lever made in late 2020 from a new batch just received by Shimano USA Warranty in early 2021. Keeping my fingers crossed that it's all good from now on.


----------



## Energ8t (Sep 10, 2013)

bikercr said:


> It's not known whether the problem is already sorted out. My guess is that it has been, because Shimano has known about the spring issue for well over a year and it's common and global. We haven't gotten reports on this thread of any failed units manufactured after mid-2020, so there may be a cutoff date. Unless Shimano announces something, which they won't, we'll have to track it via the letter codes on any XT/XTR shift levers that fail. I have a warranty replacement XTR lever made in late 2020 from a new batch just received by Shimano USA Warranty in early 2021. Keeping my fingers crossed that it's all good from now on.


Man, if that newer one breaks... I'm going to commit hari-kari.  I'd be curious if you can tell the difference in springs or if it's simply a metal treatment change we can't see.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bikercr (Mar 3, 2016)

I should have taken off the case and looked at the spring before mounting the shifter. It sounds and feels exactly like the others and is crisp, fast and precise like XTR should be. When it's working, there's really nothing better.


----------



## Kiwi X1 (Mar 6, 2010)

My XT shifter failed on the weekend. Same symptoms as others, but after just 4 short rides over a 4 week period. Awaiting LBS to send it back to Shimano. Didn't take note of date code but can probably find out for reference. Installed a spare SLX shifter and managed to find another new XT shifter as permanent replacement but have just found the date code is RD, so probably another dud. Interestingly I have been using an SLX shifter on another bike for over a year now (date code RJ) and it has been fine. Markings on the XT and SLX shifters indicate they are both made in Japan so infers it may be a design difference rather than different factory issue.


----------



## Kiwi X1 (Mar 6, 2010)

So the shifter that broke on the weekend has a date code of SG (July 2020). The replacement I bought (RD or April 2019) is doomed to failure then I think


----------



## hoolie (Sep 17, 2010)

Hey great news, I fixed my XT shifter after breaking 2. The SRAM XX1 was overpriced, and I couldnt be happier. Fixed! XX1 shifter installed before 6 day Mt Bike trip to Tucson AZ. Drove from Oakland CA and freaked when broke 2nd XT a few days before 1st big trip in a year, because of COVID. SRAM shifter works fine with my XT 12 speed rear derailleur and XT 10-51 cassette. Shimano is the best actuation, SRAM is way more durable product in 2021. I hope I dont have to switch to SRAM build on next bike. Been Shimano fan since 1980's. YM SB


----------



## bikercr (Mar 3, 2016)

Can you explain further exactly how you fixed the shift lever?


----------



## hoolie (Sep 17, 2010)

Yes, I put a SRAM shifter on it. Fixed. These Shimano Shifters are garbage I will sell my warranty XT on Ebay, with a note of why it was replaced. I will not be using my beloved Shimano shifter on next build. I will take off Shimano, sell as new, then install one that works properly and is durable, SRAM, to run my Shimano Drivetrain. Done! In my opinion, Shimano has yet to realize how bad these shifters are. I ride 18-20 times per month, so I put alot of usage on the one bike I own. In my estimation these shifters last about 120-180 rides. Then they implode. People that only ride 2-3 times a week will all break these shifters in the near future, when shifter is 40-60 months old. They will be past warranty, sad. I have used Shimano shifters exclusively for over 30 years, never had a problem until 8100 series. New 8100 series are not durable. Nice actuation until they fail though. SRAM shifter for the win!


----------



## bikercr (Mar 3, 2016)

hoolie said:


> Yes, I put a SRAM shifter on it. Fixed. These Shimano Shifters are garbage I will sell my warranty XT on Ebay, with a note of why it was replaced. I will not be using my beloved Shimano shifter on next build. I will take off Shimano, sell as new, then install one that works properly and is durable, SRAM, to run my Shimano Drivetrain. Done! In my opinion, Shimano has yet to realize how bad these shifters are. I ride 18-20 times per month...


OK, so you replaced the XT shifter with SRAM. "Fixed it" means you got rid of it.


----------



## bikercr (Mar 3, 2016)

Kiwi X1 said:


> So the shifter that broke on the weekend has a date code of SG (July 2020). The replacement I bought (RD or April 2019) is doomed to failure then I think


That's disheartening--that the problem remained unfixed into Summer 2020. You may get lucky, but the 'RD' one will probably be toast at some point. My newest replacment directly from Shimano was manufactured late in 2020 and I'm really hoping this one is good.


----------



## hoolie (Sep 17, 2010)

Yeah, Shimano 8100 shifter was like my front derailleur, I have to take horrible things off my bike, and I move On.


----------



## tom tom (Mar 3, 2007)

hoolie said:


> Yes, I put a SRAM shifter on it. Fixed. These Shimano Shifters are garbage I will sell my warranty XT on Ebay, with a note of why it was replaced. I will not be using my beloved Shimano shifter on next build. I will take off Shimano, sell as new, then install one that works properly and is durable, SRAM, to run my Shimano Drivetrain. Done! In my opinion, Shimano has yet to realize how bad these shifters are. I ride 18-20 times per month, so I put alot of usage on the one bike I own. In my estimation these shifters last about 120-180 rides. Then they implode. People that only ride 2-3 times a week will all break these shifters in the near future, when shifter is 40-60 months old. They will be past warranty, sad. I have used Shimano shifters exclusively for over 30 years, never had a problem until 8100 series. New 8100 series are not durable. Nice actuation until they fail though. SRAM shifter for the win!


Or SLX for the win...........


----------



## TomTtb (Mar 22, 2021)

Another one here , during my morning training my shifter suddenly stopped.

I have done a 764KM with the M9100.
I went to the store and they spray some degreaser in, that help for about 10 min and the problem came back.


----------



## Energ8t (Sep 10, 2013)

TomTtb said:


> Another one here , during my morning training my shifter suddenly stopped.
> 
> I have done a 764KM with the M9100.
> I went to the store and they spray some degreaser in, that help for about 10 min and the problem came back.


Interesting...most of the reported issues are broken springs which cannot be fixed. Did your shifter "return spring" break or is it something different?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TomTtb (Mar 22, 2021)

I don't know if something is broken inside or not.
My problem symptoms seem to be exactly as what reported here.

I can tell that spraying the degreaser inside did help somehow for a few min (Maybe until it evaporates) and the problem started again.


----------



## bikercr (Mar 3, 2016)

TomTtb said:


> I don't know if something is broken inside or not.
> My problem symptoms seem to be exactly as what reported here.
> 
> I can tell that spraying the degreaser inside did help somehow for a few min (Maybe until it evaporates) and the problem started again.


No matter what you do or don't do, the problem will be intermittent because gravity alone sometimes closes the rocker for the next downshift. When working properly, an intact return spring resets the rocker every time, gravity or not.


----------



## Energ8t (Sep 10, 2013)

TomTtb said:


> I don't know if something is broken inside or not.
> My problem symptoms seem to be exactly as what reported here.
> 
> I can tell that spraying the degreaser inside did help somehow for a few min (Maybe until it evaporates) and the problem started again.


I'm also not sure spreading degreaser is a good idea. The mechanism needs to be lightly greased. If you open the shifter you'll see this grease. I also concur that gravity affects the mechanism's ability to work properly. The degreaser may simply be creating a "sticky" medium which is "helping" temporarily.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gempen (Mar 31, 2021)

bikercr said:


> I've had three XTR M9100 12 speed shifters break on me, all in the same manner. Two were warranty replacements for the first broken one. The latest replacement only lasted about 2 weeks before breaking.
> 
> What happens is the shift lever (long one) intermittently stops shifting--just pushes in with no resistance, no clicking and doesn't engage the shifting mechanism. Inside the shifter is a little metal rocker that's supposed to be held closed by (?) a spring. I think the spring breaks and stops holding the rocker closed. (The rocker when closed catches the teeth of a shift wheel.) The red arrow in the picture shows the little tooth end of this rocker lying in an abnormal, open position. Gravity can close the rocker, so once the problem starts, it happens intermittently after that but can still manage to shift on and off.
> 
> I've notified Shimano USA every time, but they haven't told me that anything is changing with the design of the shifter. Has this happened to anyone else?


Same Problem here with a 2020 XT 8100 1x12 Shifter. Very disappointing. I'm 26 days over the one year warranty. Sending the shifter back. Let's see what happens. The SRAM shifter option some mentions. in this thread sounds interesting. The frustrating aspect is this issues can occur at any time, e.g. suddenly on a remote trail.


----------



## blk91 (Sep 24, 2012)

It's strange specific users are going through many shifters and others have had them with no issues. It doesn't make much sense.


----------



## OneTrustMan (Nov 11, 2017)

blk91 said:


> It's strange specific users are going through many shifters and others have had them with no issues. It doesn't make much sense.


Well some people ride more than others.
Also this problem isn't just known on this forum. 
I hope my SLX shifter will keep being trouble free. 
I ride around 150-200km and close to 3000hm a week.


----------



## bikercr (Mar 3, 2016)

A glimmer of good news: XT is warranted for 2 years, not 1. (XTR gets a 3 year warranty.)


----------



## hoolie (Sep 17, 2010)

blk91 said:


> It's strange specific users are going through many shifters and others have had them with no issues. It doesn't make much sense.


Personally, I would avoid "users", and go by "number of hours used". Some people ride 3 hours per week, some ride 10 hours per week. Some places are undulating terrain, while others are a 1 hour climb in granny gear followed by 5 minutes of DH. I have had every generation of Shimano XT shifter since 1980's. Never had one fail Until these 2 units, 8100 series, which is garbage. My new SRAM shifter that runs my Shimano Drivetrain is a GREAT piece. Feels so solid. But I miss the Shimano features, like Forefinger Shifting. I just hope Shimano makes a public statement about an improved unit, so I can support them, without having to wait until next generation of shifter.


----------



## hoolie (Sep 17, 2010)

bikercr said:


> A glimmer of good news: XT is warranted for 2 years, not 1. (XTR gets a 3 year warranty.)


This is not helpful to me, when 3 weeks ago I drove 12 hours from Oakland CA to Tucson AZ to ride with a friend living down there. Covid kept me from flying. When on EPIC Mt Trip, you dont want your equipment to fail on you. That is why I always try to buy bulletproof parts for my bikes. Its the bike trips. Anyone can get home from local trailhead and fix their bike, but the real inconvenience is if you travel to Moab, or Tahoe, or Downieville, or Oakridge OR, and ONE bike component fails you, even though you meticulously maintain your bike. This POS shifter failed me in Ft Bragg CA, the first time, which is 3 1/2 hours away from home. It was overnight bike trip. A local rider loaned me a SRAM 12 speed shifter, and let me mail it back to him a week later, after I received a temporary DEORE SLX shifter, rush ordered from Jenson, which I sold after receiving my warranty XT shifter, which broke a few months later (2nd one to break). Maybe I should keep this 2nd broken one until just shy of 2 year mark, and see if I get it replaced by NEXT generation shifter that works. Hmmmm. Processing.
NOTE: thanks to all on this thread! Good info.


----------



## almazing (Jul 26, 2017)

This just happened to me on today's ride. Anyone get a warranty replacement recently? What's the time frame looking like? Is Shimano able to fill warranty replacements at this time at all? I'm submitting my warranty claim through Jenson USA.

Edit: Just called Shimano directly and they're looking at the 3rd week of May for lead time. I'll just send my shifter to Shimano USA directly. I have a spare 12s XT lever, but damn. I've lost all confidence in Shimano with this fiasco. My XT lever is a ticking time bomb too, and I have some trips coming up in the summer.

I love Shimano products, but this generation is just not as good as the previous generation. The M9000 generation XTR moniker actually meant something and represented the pinnacle of engineering and technology that Shimano had to offer. Instead, the new M9100 XTR is practically the same as the lesser stuff but made with a lighter case and a different finish. Even with over 1000 miles on my M9100 drivetrain, I still feel that my M9000 is better in every single way except for shifting under load. 

I have vehemently defended Shimano for the longest time, but I'm considering going SRAM to not have to deal with unexpected and unpredictable failures. All it takes is one glaring, unpredictable problem and this is it.

Shimano, if you're reading this, you're going to lose out on loyal customers and an even larger stake of the bike market if you don't acknowledge this problem and fix it. This is the kind of **** you expect from SLX level and below. And in all honesty, something I would have expected from SRAM. Not the top of the line XTR. 

Completely and utterly unacceptable.


----------



## blk91 (Sep 24, 2012)

hoolie said:


> Personally, I would avoid "users", and go by "number of hours used". Some people ride 3 hours per week, some ride 10 hours per week. Some places are undulating terrain, while others are a 1 hour climb in granny gear followed by 5 minutes of DH. I have had every generation of Shimano XT shifter since 1980's. Never had one fail Until these 2 units, 8100 series, which is garbage. My new SRAM shifter that runs my Shimano Drivetrain is a GREAT piece. Feels so solid. But I miss the Shimano features, like Forefinger Shifting. I just hope Shimano makes a public statement about an improved unit, so I can support them, without having to wait until next generation of shifter.


Yeah might be luck also , I replaced my Eagle X01 with the XTR and it shifts way better and stays that way. I've had the XTR since it came out and I ride like 10 hours a week. I asked two of my friends that are shop mechanics and they haven't seen anything go wrong when the shifters yet, but saw some early XTR cassettes had issues which I had. Only used 9100 series though.


----------



## Energ8t (Sep 10, 2013)

almazing said:


> This just happened to me on today's ride. Anyone get a warranty replacement recently? What's the time frame looking like? Is Shimano able to fill warranty replacements at this time at all? I'm submitting my warranty claim through Jenson USA.
> 
> Edit: Just called Shimano directly and they're looking at the 3rd week of May for lead time. I'll just send my shifter to Shimano USA directly. I have a spare 12s XT lever, but damn. I've lost all confidence in Shimano with this fiasco. My XT lever is a ticking time bomb too, and I have some trips coming up in the summer.
> 
> ...


You're echoing my sentiments exactly. I warrantied my XT shifter last November as was told I had to wait till May. That's BS in my book, because they're outfitting tons of OEM builds ahead of me. No problems there. They lose money on me, so why bother, right? Of course, if I was waiting that long because they were creating an updated shifter addressing the problem, I'd be happy. But... They don't tell us anything and we fork out our own money to fix their error in the meantime. My replacement XT shifter, which I had to buy, is still working. I have an SLX replacement I carry with me at all times for obvious reasons. If I were you, I'd get a SRAM shifter, which won't break, and use with your current drivetrain. Going forward though... I'll likely get a different brand after this **** show.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## almazing (Jul 26, 2017)

Energ8t said:


> You're echoing my sentiments exactly. I warrantied my XT shifter last November as was told I had to wait till May. That's BS in my book, because they're outfitting tons of OEM builds ahead of me. No problems there. They lose money on me, so why bother, right? Of course, if I was waiting that long because they were creating an updated shifter addressing the problem, I'd be happy. But... They don't tell us anything and we fork out our own money to fix their error in the meantime. My replacement XT shifter, which I had to buy, is still working. I have an SLX replacement I carry with me at all times for obvious reasons. If I were you, I'd get a SRAM shifter, which won't break, and use with your current drivetrain. Going forward though... I'll likely get a different brand after this **** show.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Shimano is prideful and old school. If they ever make updates to the shifter, the general public will never know. If they go public with this stupid spring issue(which I don't think they ever will), they'll have to admit that they screwed up. Best case scenario is that they come out with V2 shifters(and/or other components) which will look slightly different and backed by marketing speak. They won't have to admit any wrongdoing, while at the same time, introducing a 'new and improved' shifter(and/or other components) to the market. Swept under the rug, but those affected will remember.

I've already jumped ship to the mechanical SRAM XX1 v2 with the 10-52 cassette. I'm shelving my XTR groupset until this sorts itself out. But I'll be using the XTR crank for an SS conversion build on my Chameleon C. The XTR crank is the nicest thing about the entire groupset and it'd be a shame to just let it sit. Back in the day, when you bought Shimano, you knew the product was finished and you're not beta testing for an update 2-3 years down the line. That's what SRAM does. It's a shame Shimano trying to compete with SRAM by trying to be SRAM. But at least SRAM has never left me stranded just by using their drivetrain regularly.


----------



## OneTrustMan (Nov 11, 2017)

almazing said:


> Back in the day, when you bought Shimano, you knew the product was finished and you're not beta testing for an update 2-3 years down the line. That's what SRAM does. It's a shame Shimano trying to compete with SRAM by trying to be SRAM. But at least SRAM has never left me stranded just by using their drivetrain regularly.


I think the rolls have kinda switched over the years. 
Sram made upgrades again and again. 
While Shimano never admits failures and is sitting them out instead of changing anything. 
Well at least it feels that way.

All of my Sram stuff never let me down, brakes, drivetrains and components. 
My Shimano stuff is also great, except for the brakes. I had a few failing brakes. 
The new Shimano drivetrain is kinda maintenance needy and I don't get the HG+ hype.
I don't feel anything special from HG+. I think the old 11 speed is actually better. 
Once my 12 speed cassette is toast, I will go back to 11 or 10 speed.


----------



## Bajadog (Jul 31, 2016)

This just happened to me with my XT SL-M8100 shifter. I took off on a ride and it stopped shifting up the cassette completely. I felt lucky that it didn’t stop working late in the ride when I would have had more trouble getting back. I swapped it out for a spare SLX shifter that I had. I’m also trying a GX shifter, which I think I might use permanently. It seems smoother and I have more confidence in its reliability. I’m very disappointed with Shimano. The date code on mine is SJ, manufactured on Oct 2020. I rode it for about 2 months. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kingjezzza (Apr 11, 2021)

Had the exact problem last year on my 1st M9100 shifter after a year of on and off use. Had a full refund and bought a second shifter which has just had the exact problem, this one only lasted 5months. Definitely a design flaw, and critical failure should this happen mid race it would be a complete nightmare. Been a Shimano fan for 20+ yrs but will throw in the towel here and move to Sram can’t risk this happening again, especially mid race stuck with only down shift. Death sentence to the legs!


----------



## Rob San Mateo Park CA (Apr 13, 2021)

bikercr said:


> That's exactly the issue! I knew this had to be more widespread than Shimano originally told me (as in 'never before') when I first reported it about 3 months ago._ I think every rider that's had this happen needs to call Shimano Tech or Warrany support and report the issue with as much detail as possible. _
> 
> This is clearly a serious design flaw and Shimano is going to have to replace a lot of these shifters over the next many months. Folks who haven't had this happen to their shifters *yet* should expect it to happen at some point in the future after enough shifts against the hard-stop low gear have occurred. In your case, I think the pivot got damaged after many hard-stop shifts and finally suddenly gave out during a normal shift. Once this happens, the shifter is toast and cannot be repaired, either by the end-user or a bike shop.
> 
> Thank you for your report.


I've had the same issue with my new XT-M8100 shifter on my 6 month old Trek Fuel EX 8 XT. Hoping Shimano can figure it out.


----------



## almazing (Jul 26, 2017)

I sent my XTR shifter to Shimano on 4/8, they received it on 4/12. To my surprise, I have a UPS notification stating something will be delivered to me on 4/17 from Shimano. I assume it's the replacement shifter. 

I guess they have some stock at HQ for warranty replacements. I'm curious about the date code on it though. Send yours in now if you haven't already done so.


----------



## Kingjezzza (Apr 11, 2021)

Great to know they’re not being fussy. After my second XTR broke I don’t want another even under warranty as I fear it breaks during a long ride. Have just purchased a 12s Deore for £30 roughy same weight, different shifting mech believe these have no issues. Should hopefully see me through a year or two until XTR wireless comes out 👍


----------



## Energ8t (Sep 10, 2013)

almazing said:


> I sent my XTR shifter to Shimano on 4/8, they received it on 4/12. To my surprise, I have a UPS notification stating something will be delivered to me on 4/17 from Shimano. I assume it's the replacement shifter.
> 
> I guess they have some stock at HQ for warranty replacements. I'm curious about the date code on it though. Send yours in now if you haven't already done so.


It appears as though XTR owners get replacements quicker. Based on reports, it seems like those might not even be real fixes, just another bad shifter they have stock of. Who knows? I warrantied my XT last November and was told I might get something in May. I'm skeptical to use my SLX backup because I also don't want to have issues during a big ride. I'm getting a GX as those are reported as sufficient or even better.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Brad (May 2, 2004)

hoolie said:


> This is not helpful to me, when 3 weeks ago I drove 12 hours from Oakland CA to Tucson AZ to ride with a friend living down there. Covid kept me from flying. When on EPIC Mt Trip, you dont want your equipment to fail on you. That is why I always try to buy bulletproof parts for my bikes. Its the bike trips. Anyone can get home from local trailhead and fix their bike, but the real inconvenience is if you travel to Moab, or Tahoe, or Downieville, or Oakridge OR, and ONE bike component fails you, even though you meticulously maintain your bike. This POS shifter failed me in Ft Bragg CA, the first time, which is 3 1/2 hours away from home. It was overnight bike trip. A local rider loaned me a SRAM 12 speed shifter, and let me mail it back to him a week later, after I received a temporary DEORE SLX shifter, rush ordered from Jenson, which I sold after receiving my warranty XT shifter, which broke a few months later (2nd one to break). Maybe I should keep this 2nd broken one until just shy of 2 year mark, and see if I get it replaced by NEXT generation shifter that works. Hmmmm. Processing.
> NOTE: thanks to all on this thread! Good info.


buy a SRAM Eagle shifter as a back up. It's compatible with the Shimano 12 speed stuff


----------



## hoolie (Sep 17, 2010)

Re-read post #184, Brad.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Energ8t said:


> I'm skeptical to use my SLX backup because I also don't want to have issues during a big ride. I'm getting a GX as those are reported as sufficient or even better.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Why? I don't know of anyone who has reported an SLX failure. The mechanism is different because it doesn't have the dual-gear-change function. Many people have "upgraded" to SLX to avoid both this problem and lighten the up-shifts from the XT/XTR clunk.


----------



## Brad (May 2, 2004)

hoolie said:


> Re-read post #184, Brad.


The GX would have been way cheaper as would XO1. XX1 has the carbon cover which is a bit overkill as it saves 1gr and adds plenty dollars


----------



## almazing (Jul 26, 2017)

Just got my replacement today direct from Shimano. The date code is SL(December 2020) and it's an M9100 XTR. 

Looking back on this thread, I may have the latest production date. Does anyone have a failed shifter from December 2020 and later?


----------



## tom tom (Mar 3, 2007)

I have about 4000 miles on my 7100 SLX shifter without any problems...


----------



## OneTrustMan (Nov 11, 2017)

tom tom said:


> I have about 4000 miles on my 7100 SLX shifter without any problems...


Good to know. 
I'm close to 1000 km on my SLX and 2000 km on my Deore.


----------



## Energ8t (Sep 10, 2013)

Jayem said:


> Why? I don't know of anyone who has reported an SLX failure. The mechanism is different because it doesn't have the dual-gear-change function. Many people have "upgraded" to SLX to avoid both this problem and lighten the up-shifts from the XT/XTR clunk.


I'm aware. So far, so good for SLX i the forums, but I have not inspected it personally nor is my confidence high with Shimano. GX is a small investment for sense of security. At the moment I just carry the extra shifter with me.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## somafabber (May 10, 2011)

My M8100 shifter stopped working in the middle of a long ride today. Same issue described in this forum. I was so pissed I impulse-ordered X01 AXS. Really crappy design and testing on shimano’s part. I’ll try to warranty it.


----------



## SleepeRst (Nov 30, 2011)

How does the SLX shifter compared to the X01 or XX1, anyone try?


----------



## tom tom (Mar 3, 2007)

SleepeRst said:


> How does the SLX shifter compared to the X01 or XX1, anyone try?


The SLX has a much easier lever push than XT or XTR, and I put 3000 miles on mine last year and about 700 miles so far this year without any problems....


----------



## Bajadog (Jul 31, 2016)

SleepeRst said:


> How does the SLX shifter compared to the X01 or XX1, anyone try?


I tried it vs the GX and I liked the GX. The GX felt smoother. No finger shifting though, only thumb, thumb.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

Bajadog said:


> I tried it vs the GX and I liked the GX. The GX felt smoother. No finger shifting though, only thumb, thumb.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


My previously broken wrist doesn't like that. If my XT fails me, I've got a backup SLX shifter. At that same time, I'll be giving AXS a serious consideration for ergonomic purposes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adorobis (Mar 23, 2019)

My XT shift lever SL-M8100 has broken in the same way after a year of usage and ~3000km ridden. After opening it I've found broken spring of a small pawl that is responsible for the engagement of the large lever. I've ordered replacement one (can't give up on dual release) and will send back to the store the broken one. Let's see how they'll solve the problem.


----------



## OneTrustMan (Nov 11, 2017)

SleepeRst said:


> How does the SLX shifter compared to the X01 or XX1, anyone try?


Out of all Shimano shifters, the SLX has the lightest click. Not Sram like, but close enough.


----------



## almazing (Jul 26, 2017)

somafabber said:


> My M8100 shifter stopped working in the middle of a long ride today. Same issue described in this forum. I was so pissed I impulse-ordered X01 AXS. Really crappy design and testing on shimano's part. I'll try to warranty it.


Hahaha I did the same but with an XX1 10-52 mechanical groupset. I was somehow able to get a 20% off discount and I couldn't NOT buy it.

Doesn't hurt to warranty it even with the wait for replacement. The more people that send their broken shifters in, the more Shimano will be willing to address this issue. Hopefully. Maybe.

My M9100 XTR groupset is shelved even though I just got a warrantied shifter replacement. Though I may just install it on my hardtail, which I only ride in local loops anyway. If it breaks on me again, the ride back to the trailhead wouldn't be too bad. But it's hard for me to replace the M9000 XTR on that bike, which I feel, is vastly superior in all aspects to the M9100, with the exception of shifiting under load and gear range.


----------



## Bajadog (Jul 31, 2016)

stripes said:


> My previously broken wrist doesn't like that. If my XT fails me, I've got a backup SLX shifter. At that same time, I'll be giving AXS a serious consideration for ergonomic purposes.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had a broken wrist too! I broke both, my right is the better one. I ultimately went to GX AXS. I've been using it for a couple of weeks. It shifts very smoothly, but takes some getting used to. I liked my XT shifter, but didn't want to take the risk of getting stranded and having to walk out.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## n4speed (Jan 3, 2019)

Just happened to my XTR 12 speed shifter also, same issue with downshift lever sometimes going to the floor with no shift. Ugh. Will call Shimano tomorrow.


----------



## stuart24 (Mar 12, 2020)

The latest M9100 shifter has canceled the 11s-12s switch. So is it possible that Shimano secretly made a small modification for the issue at the same time?


----------



## almazing (Jul 26, 2017)

stuart24 said:


> The latest M9100 shifter has canceled the 11s-12s switch. So is it possible that Shimano secretly made a small modification for the issue at the same time?


The ones with the 11/12 switch have also had issues. Furthermore, that change wasn't recent and was probably implemented only during the first batch, which were probably made before Shimano decided to stick only to 12S. You won't find any 11/12 shifters as new stock unless a vendor has been holding them for 3 years.


----------



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

Bajadog said:


> I had a broken wrist too! I broke both, my right is the better one. I ultimately went to GX AXS. I've been using it for a couple of weeks. It shifts very smoothly, but takes some getting used to. I liked my XT shifter, but didn't want to take the risk of getting stranded and having to walk out.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yeah, that was the motivation for me. I really hate the idea of my shifter not working, but it's more avoiding arthritis in my right wrist as long as possible that won out.

I'm getting AXS next week provided it works with my 12 XT cassette / chain / chainring. I really need my wrist to last the rest of my life, and if it works well, it goes on my other bike too.


----------



## Bajadog (Jul 31, 2016)

stripes said:


> Yeah, that was the motivation for me. I really hate the idea of my shifter not working, but it's more avoiding arthritis in my right wrist as long as possible that won out.
> 
> I'm getting AXS next week provided it works with my 12 XT cassette / chain / chainring. I really need my wrist to last the rest of my life, and if it works well, it goes on my other bike too.


I'm running AXS with the XT cassette, chain, chainring & it works fine

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nicky_113 (May 10, 2021)

Same issue for me in a race yesterday on my new (one month old) Scott Spark. So less than 200 miles of use, and no downshift. Not what you need half way into a hilly race. Running up hills was specifically what I choose to avoid by having a mtb. Super frustrating to find from this forum that its a widespread issue.


----------



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

nicky_113 said:


> Same issue for me in a race yesterday on my new (one month old) Scott Spark. So less than 200 miles of use, and no downshift. Not what you need half way into a hilly race. Running up hills was specifically what I choose to avoid by having a mtb. Super frustrating to find from this forum that its a widespread issue.


You should absolutely be able to warranty that.


----------



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

Bajadog said:


> I'm running AXS with the XT cassette, chain, chainring & it works fine
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks. That's good to know. If i like it, I'm getting a second set for my other bike. Much cheaper than hand or wrist surgery from overuse.


----------



## hoolie (Sep 17, 2010)

Update. As I posted earlier I have had 2 XT shifters fail. I had warned all my friends to have a spare on hand in case theirs breaks. One of my friends XT finally gave up the ghost, probably less than 100 rides on his bike at time of breakage. He went straight to SRAM shifter, after having no luck finding an XT Available, and he wanted to ride his bike this week (his family is out of town, so alot of free time for dad). I mentioned to him that I am holding on to MY broken XT until the very end of my 2 year warranty, to see if I can get it replaced by an upgraded model.


----------



## bikegizmofan (Nov 29, 2007)

I am now having the exact same issue as listed above on a Shimano XTR M9100 shifter. Very frustrating. What is the warranty on these mine is about 14 months old. Mine is the one without the 2x switch. Will warranty cover this?


----------



## huckleberry hound (Feb 27, 2015)

bikegizmofan said:


> I am now having the exact same issue as listed above on a Shimano XTR M9100 shifter. Very frustrating. What is the warranty on these mine is about 14 months old. Mine is the one without the 2x switch. Will warranty cover this?


XTR has a 3 year warranty.


----------



## jimmytang (Nov 13, 2020)

Hey bikercr -
I just wanted to thank you for starting this thread and alerting us (and Shimano) to this issue. My bike is a 2020 model year with XT so a likely candidate for failure but so far so good. After reading all of the posts in this thread I thought it a good idea to purchase a back-up. I found an SLX on Amazon for $36.00 just in case. Hopefully I never need it.


----------



## adorobis (Mar 23, 2019)

Bajadog said:


> I'm running AXS with the XT cassette, chain, chainring & it works fine


If only AXS was not crazy expensive... I can replace entire drivetrain twice to XT for the price of AXS GX derailleur and shifter only...


----------



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

adorobis said:


> If only AXS was not crazy expensive... I can replace entire drivetrain twice to XT for the price of AXS GX derailleur and shifter only...


You can get 2 XT drivetrains for $600?


----------



## hoolie (Sep 17, 2010)

As I mentioned in earlier post, this XT drivetrain is the best ever, unfortunately the Shifters are not durable. Shimano needs to go back to the drawing board to deal with the durability. Then Its the XT drivetrain I will buy again. For now, I am loving XT drivetrain with SRAM shifter until Shimano upgrades to a newer model shifter. I doubt Ill EVER buy any wireless system, it does not seem to offer any advantages. Ive been happily shifting with cables for 45 years.


----------



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

hoolie said:


> As I mentioned in earlier post, this XT drivetrain is the best ever, unfortunately the Shifters are not durable. Shimano needs to go back to the drawing board to deal with the durability. Then Its the XT drivetrain I will buy again. For now, I am loving XT drivetrain with SRAM shifter until Shimano upgrades to a newer model shifter. I doubt Ill EVER buy any wireless system, it does not seem to offer any advantages. Ive been happily shifting with cables for 45 years.


That's fair. I'm running the AXS with the XT 12 speed cassette/chain, and I'm really happy with it. This is the first time I don't have forearm or shoulder pain from overcompensating for my limited mobility in my wrist. Not sold on the idea of a wireless dropper right now, because the left hand isn't an issue.

My husband has an XT setup. Whenever I replace the XTR shifter/derailleur with AXS on that bike, he's getting the XTR derailleur but I'll sell the shifter. I also have some SLX shifters in case he breaks the XT shifter. At least this way i can keep him riding. He, like you, sees no reason to go electronic. And if it weren't for my previous injury, I wouldn't either.


----------



## adorobis (Mar 23, 2019)

stripes said:


> You can get 2 XT drivetrains for $600?


Well, maybe not precisely. But still in Europe: GX AXS upgrade costs 640 EUR and XT M8100 entire drivetrain is ~450 EUR. You probably don't need to replace crankset, except the chainring, so with chainring only it will be ~320 EUR - and it is exactly 2x cheaper than GX AXS derillieur and shifter.


----------



## adorobis (Mar 23, 2019)

hoolie said:


> Shimano needs to go back to the drawing board to deal with the durability.


I've dismatled my failed XT shifter and I think it might be just quality of material issue and no need to redesign it. They probably just have some supplies issue or similar - it is just single spring that gets broken. The rest looks like new after a year of riding in crazy weather conditions. I hope the replacement I've bought won't have that problem anymore. Let's see.


----------



## OneTrustMan (Nov 11, 2017)

adorobis said:


> Well, maybe not precisely. But still in Europe: GX AXS upgrade costs 640 EUR and XT M8100 entire drivetrain is ~450 EUR. You probably don't need to replace crankset, except the chainring, so with chainring only it will be ~320 EUR - and it is exactly 2x cheaper than GX AXS derillieur and shifter.


There were already a few shops who sold the GX AXS for 600, or less. TNC sells it for 550€.
And now with the bike and parts shortage, Shimano 12spd stuff is either not aviable, or at much higher cost.
I hope this ends soon.


----------



## adorobis (Mar 23, 2019)

OneTrustMan said:


> There were already a few shops who sold the GX AXS for 600, or less. TNC sells it for 550€.
> And now with the bike and parts shortage, Shimano 12spd stuff is either not aviable, or at much higher cost.
> I hope this ends soon.


Right, you could also buy (if available) XT much below this list price. At the moment availability of any bike components is super difficult. My XT replacement shifter was 30% more expensive than a year ago and many shops have it even at 100% higher price. Crazy times at the moment, hope nothing breaks this year anymore


----------



## OneTrustMan (Nov 11, 2017)

adorobis said:


> Right, you could also buy (if available) XT much below this list price. At the moment availability of any bike components is super difficult. My XT replacement shifter was 30% more expensive than a year ago and many shops have it even at 100% higher price. Crazy times at the moment, hope nothing breaks this year anymore


Yeah, the price jumps of cassettes is crazy on some shops like 100%
We are now at the point were Sram is cheaper 🤣


----------



## guerjam (May 16, 2021)

bikercr said:


> *4th shifter broke: cause is clear*
> 
> Riding yesterday, my 4th XTR sl-m9100 shifter has broken in exactly the same manner. During the ride, with no warning, the long downshift lever loses its resistance and pushes all the way in with no downshift. This starts very intermittently but rapidly becomes frequent--as in every 2nd or 3rd shift attempt.
> 
> ...


Thank you for posting this. The exact same thing happened to me today and your photos really helped. Unfortunately the warranty process will take a few months so I ended up buying another trigger shifter to get me going again. I actually bought both an XTR and an XT because of the number of incidents I've read about this online. My bike is only a few days over two months old.


----------



## BoshJeach (May 17, 2021)

Same exact thing happened to me & my 12sp XT shifter Friday. If it wasn't for this thread & the backcountry reviews, I wouldn't have known it was a widespread issue. Ordering a backup shifter & going to attempt to warranty it. Seriously hope they resolve it soon as the double shift has spoiled me, but I can't afford to be breaking shifters regularly on trails.


----------



## adorobis (Mar 23, 2019)

Velodonata said:


> Let me be sure I understand, do you mean you were shifting it before installation and connecting it to the derailleur? If so, this could be a problem on its own. Many d̶e̶r̶a̶i̶l̶l̶e̶u̶r̶s̶ shifters will bind or jam internally if shifted with no cable tension or without a cable installed because the cable end carrier will swivel around and get out of position and jam against some other internal part, it can move into positions it was never intended to be in during operation if there is no cable in place and under tension to keep it in the normal position. This would not be a fault of the shifter, and not a warranty problem if it were forced to shift in this condition and something broke.


Those shimano shifters are designed to protect against it - there is a spring that keeps the tension of cable and does not require derillieur to be connected to work properly.
I've just received back my failed shifter after warranty claim, aparently Shimano has replaced the internals as they are all rivetted, after comparing photos to the original one there is no difference in design but some different marks on main lever, I hope the failing spring is made of a better steel now. As I've purchased a replacement shifter already I'll keep the repaired one as a spare.


----------



## Rem6a (Aug 20, 2007)

Just had this issue today right at the top of a ski slope climb. Found hitting bumps slightly allowed it to reset.
Bummed to read I can’t clean it and fix the issue. Bike has a little over 400 miles of east coast riding. Just wanted to throw my name in the ring of broken 12 speed XTR shifters on a brand new Pivot Mach4SL


----------



## Energ8t (Sep 10, 2013)

So I called for the fourth time since last November's warranty on my XT shifter. Replacement date moved yet again to end of June. Third time they delayed my replacement.

I asked if they are kitting out new bikes with the same parts. Yes, of course they are. So it's fine to continuously delay my warranty since I'm not a bike company with more orders. 'Nuff said. I realize inventory is in shortage and it's getting worse, but I'm damn sure my warranty from last November could have been filled by now.

Pretty lame customer treatment IMHO.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

I wonder if after developing this 12spd drivetrain a few years ago, if they've been putting R&D predominantly/only towards xt/xtr electronic 12spd drivetrains, meaning that they've moved a lot of their R&D in a different direction and don't have the bandwith for this.


----------



## Aussie MTBr (May 28, 2021)

bikercr said:


> Shimano knows about this thread. I sent the USA warranty rep the link 2 weeks ago so his department could understand exactly what the problem was and how widespread it's becoming. He told me that all defective parts go back to Japan where the design folks do a teardown analysis. We're actually doing Shimano a favor because there's a big financial cost to design flaws that result in widespread warranty replacement.
> 
> A few years ago, SRAM had a design flaw with their Guide brakes. Forums all over publicized complaints that finally led to an effective redesign.


Greetings from Australia from a very annoyed rider. I have had my XTR drive train for 14 months and am on 3rd XTR 12 SP Shifter and 2nd Derailleur.
I ride approx 80klm a week MTB on single track. Simply not good enough!!!

I am jumping on Facebook and other forums here and finding the same issues are widespread.
Simply not good enough. Until they recall the items I will continue to spread the dissapointment


----------



## Aussie MTBr (May 28, 2021)

bikercr said:


> I feel your pain. I've now broken 4 XTR 12-speed shifters and received four replacements. Two of the replacements were directly from the bike shops. Those broke just like the shifters that they replaced, for a total of 4 failures--all in the same way and caused by a tiny broken spring deep in the mechanism (pictures above).
> 
> I then contacted Shimano USA warranty department by phone and they've now sent me two XTR shifters to replace the broken replacements. One of these shifters is on my fat bike which I've barely ridden, so it hasn't broken yet. The other one has been on my regular trail bike for about 2-3 weeks now. This hasn't broken either. I'm wondering if Shimano has secretly fixed the issue and that they sent the reworked XTR shifters to the warranty department first. I'm hoping this is true, but I'm probably wrong about this and the new ones I have now will break at some point.
> 
> ...


Agree.
I am on my 3rd shifter in 14 months and 2nd derailier here in Oz. Im starting to see more reviews now that some distances are being covered. Simply not good enough


----------



## Trailblazer266 (Mar 26, 2018)

vrships said:


> Thanks for sharing this info.
> 
> I don't have the issue yet but I do have a few doubts on this exact shifter.
> 
> ...


I just experienced this same issue today with my XTR SL-M9100 while on a 28 mile ride. The shifter is less than a year old. Thanks for posting the above.


----------



## edgar83 (Aug 9, 2020)

Same sad experience for me too.

Shimano XT 8100 shifter broke after 9 months and 2300km


----------



## forward (Apr 7, 2016)

My xt 8100 shifter broke after about 1950km and then I received a replacement shifter from warranty that has been good for about 7200km. Must be a good one then...


----------



## adorobis (Mar 23, 2019)

forward said:


> My xt 8100 shifter broke after about 1950km and then I received a replacement shifter from warranty that has been good for about 7200km. Must be a good one then...


So there is hope


----------



## SleepeRst (Nov 30, 2011)

forward said:


> My xt 8100 shifter broke after about 1950km and then I received a replacement shifter from warranty that has been good for about 7200km. Must be a good one then...


Wow that's a lot of miles, do you commute on that bike?


----------



## Energ8t (Sep 10, 2013)

forward said:


> My xt 8100 shifter broke after about 1950km and then I received a replacement shifter from warranty that has been good for about 7200km. Must be a good one then...


Did you warranty through a shop or Shimano? I warrantied my shifter last November and still haven't got a shifter.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## adorobis (Mar 23, 2019)

Energ8t said:


> Did you warranty through a shop or Shimano? I warrantied my shifter last November and still haven't got a shifter.


In Poland it can only be done via shop, they send it to Shimano Poland and the replacement was delivered all in all in less than 2 weeks. Not sure how it works in the USA.


----------



## Psychotext (Sep 21, 2012)

Not the same issue as the OP, but for some reason I have intermittent issues getting out of the biggest cog on the back. I can click the shifter until it's run out of clicks... but it does nothing. The only way I seem to be able to solve it is by switching to the big ring on the front, which seems to pull the chain more over / solve the problem.

Don't know if it's an issue with the cassette (seems fine), or something I could tune out (all the rest of the gear shifts are perfect). Is quite frustrating though.

I'm hesitant to just buy another cassette, given what they cost!


----------



## adorobis (Mar 23, 2019)

Psychotext said:


> Not the same issue as the OP, but for some reason I have intermittent issues getting out of the biggest cog on the back. I can click the shifter until it's run out of clicks... but it does nothing. The only way I seem to be able to solve it is by switching to the big ring on the front, which seems to pull the chain more over / solve the problem.
> 
> Don't know if it's an issue with the cassette (seems fine), or something I could tune out (all the rest of the gear shifts are perfect). Is quite frustrating though.
> 
> I'm hesitant to just buy another cassette, given what they cost!


Hard to diagnose without seeing it but I would bet that the top pulley wheel is too close to the big cog of the cassette. Please adjust the derailleur position with the "B screw". Ideally follow the manual to properly set up your drivetrain, especially page 17 here:


https://si.shimano.com/pdfs/dm/DM-RD0004-08-ENG.pdf


----------



## Psychotext (Sep 21, 2012)

adorobis said:


> Hard to diagnose without seeing it but I would bet that the top pulley wheel is too close to the big cog of the cassette. Please adjust the derailleur position with the "B screw". Ideally follow the manual to properly set up your drivetrain, especially page 17 here:
> 
> 
> https://si.shimano.com/pdfs/dm/DM-RD0004-08-ENG.pdf


I'll have a look, cheers.


----------



## forward (Apr 7, 2016)

SleepeRst said:


> Wow that's a lot of miles, do you commute on that bike?


No, but I ride over 1000h a year. Not on a single bike though. Actually, I do not commute much at all.


----------



## forward (Apr 7, 2016)

Energ8t said:


> Did you warranty through a shop or Shimano? I warrantied my shifter last November and still haven't got a shifter.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I warrantied thru a shop. Took about 1 week to get a new one for replacement. I did not even need to send the broken shifter to shop. Purchased from bike24. They always have superb service in my experience.


----------



## turfnsurf (Nov 24, 2007)

One year old XTR 9100 12-speed shift lever crapped out on trail today. First race of the year is 5-days away, and now I’m searching for a shift lever. Strange thing is a riding buddy had his 12-Speed XT (SL-M8100) shift lever fail in the same way less than a week ago! What this means to me is that any “level” of Shimano Shift lever may have the same design flaw.
What to do?


----------



## edgar83 (Aug 9, 2020)

turfnsurf said:


> One year old XTR 9100 12-speed shift lever crapped out on trail today. First race of the year is 5-days away, and now I'm searching for a shift lever. Strange thing is a riding buddy had his 12-Speed XT (SL-M8100) shift lever fail in the same way less than a week ago! What this means to me is that any "level" of Shimano Shift lever may have the same design flaw.
> What to do?


I swapped my faulty XT m8100 shifter with a old SRAM GX eagle shifter, it works just fine, waiting for Shimano repair/replacement. If you want to stay with Shimano, get a slx 12 speed shifter, it's not affected by this problem.


----------



## Psychotext (Sep 21, 2012)

adorobis said:


> Hard to diagnose without seeing it but I would bet that the top pulley wheel is too close to the big cog of the cassette. Please adjust the derailleur position with the "B screw". Ideally follow the manual to properly set up your drivetrain, especially page 17 here:
> 
> 
> https://si.shimano.com/pdfs/dm/DM-RD0004-08-ENG.pdf


So I finally got around to having a look at this... I assume I am supposed to be doing it with the chain on, because without the chain on that particular pulley ends up pushed up against the cassette.

Diagram (sans chain) is confusing me!


----------



## jpjp18 (Nov 2, 2018)

I have a snap on the small spring inside the shifter too, it happen when I'm washing my bike, I shifted 3 click without rotating the crank and heard a small snap, the shifter went loose and can't shift well anymore. After opening it up and notice there's a small spring clip that's no longer stay on the tooth anymore. 

I guess you can't shift too hard if the chain is not moving.


----------



## Darkstar (Oct 13, 2005)

Psychotext said:


> So I finally got around to having a look at this... I assume I am supposed to be doing it with the chain on, because without the chain on that particular pulley ends up pushed up against the cassette.
> 
> Diagram (sans chain) is confusing me!


Be really curious about what happens with yours as I have a similar issue. I have a 1x so no front derailleur to work with. I can't get the chain to drop from biggest cog on the cassette to the second biggest. I have to double shift and come back one to get that gear. In actuality, my XTR does not shift well at all. I've tried everything. New Hangar, hangar alignment, new cassette, and multiple chains. I've tried a shorter chain. I've tried every b tension configuration under the sun. I've loosened the clutch. I've got everything as per the manuals. The bike shifted well when I first built it but that lasted only a couple of months and at this stage, I am really leaning to go back to SRAM. Ran their stuff since 1x started and have never had an issue. I just bought a brand new XTR derailleur on the off change mine was torqued. Same issue. I was hoping that maybe it was a shifter issue as that is really all that is left to change which is how I found this post. It seems like it works though. Does anyone out there have an idea?


----------



## adorobis (Mar 23, 2019)

Psychotext said:


> So I finally got around to having a look at this... I assume I am supposed to be doing it with the chain on, because without the chain on that particular pulley ends up pushed up against the cassette.
> 
> Diagram (sans chain) is confusing me!


I would strongly recommend to follow thoroughly the shimano manual, for 1x12 it is here:


Manuals & Technical Documents


If you have trouble with it just go to a good bike service they will for sure figure this out.


----------



## adorobis (Mar 23, 2019)

Darkstar said:


> Be really curious about what happens with yours as I have a similar issue. I have a 1x so no front derailleur to work with. I can't get the chain to drop from biggest cog on the cassette to the second biggest. I have to double shift and come back one to get that gear. In actuality, my XTR does not shift well at all. I've tried everything. New Hangar, hangar alignment, new cassette, and multiple chains. I've tried a shorter chain. I've tried every b tension configuration under the sun. I've loosened the clutch. I've got everything as per the manuals. The bike shifted well when I first built it but that lasted only a couple of months and at this stage, I am really leaning to go back to SRAM. Ran their stuff since 1x started and have never had an issue. I just bought a brand new XTR derailleur on the off change mine was torqued. Same issue. I was hoping that maybe it was a shifter issue as that is really all that is left to change which is how I found this post. It seems like it works though. Does anyone out there have an idea?


Based on my experience:

Once properly set-up Shimano XT 1x12 drivetrain (and previously 2x11) there are no adjustments needed, apart from adjusting the barrel adjuster +/- quarter turn occasionally.
Major misfunction happens in two cases:
1. The derailleur hanger is bent - straightening it or replacing with new resolves the problem
2. Bad cable routing or dirty inner cable causes the shifting roughness, slowness and lack of precision. Re-route or replace the cables.


----------



## Darkstar (Oct 13, 2005)

adorobis said:


> Based on my experience:
> 
> Once properly set-up Shimano XT 1x12 drivetrain (and previously 2x11) there are no adjustments needed, apart from adjusting the barrel adjuster +/- quarter turn occasionally.
> Major misfunction happens in two cases:
> ...


I agree, I have had the same experience up till my new XTR 12 speed. I did have a cable routing issue as the Hightower which it is on has an awkward seat stay internal routing that really does not play well with the XTR. I secured the housing with what I considered the best bend to the deraileur early on and that seemed to fix the issues I was having at the time. I have tried about 4 different cables and housing including a jagwire sealed set up none helped the issue. When I run the deraileur closer to the pulleys than the tech manual shows I can get it to shift from the big cog to the second biggest but of course this screws it up everywhere else.

Im desperate enough to try a shop so that is what I have planned. Hopefully, I just have some random thing I missed after 25 years of wrenching bikes. Anything is possible I guess.


----------



## Psychotext (Sep 21, 2012)

After adjusting the b-screw I only had it completely fail to come out of the big ring once on my rides over the last few days. It's still not ideal as it's sometimes taking a good few seconds to come out of that cog, but I can't really go much further with it. Definitely seems to get worse as the ride goes on, so I assume it's also related to chain lubrication / dirt.

I'd try a new cassette, but they're all but impossible to get at the moment!


----------



## Darkstar (Oct 13, 2005)

Psychotext said:


> After adjusting the b-screw I only had it completely fail to come out of the big ring once on my rides over the last few days. It's still not ideal as it's sometimes taking a good few seconds to come out of that cog, but I can't really go much further with it. Definitely seems to get worse as the ride goes on, so I assume it's also related to chain lubrication / dirt.
> 
> I'd try a new cassette, but they're all but impossible to get at the moment!


Mine is working well atm. I shortened the chain from what shimano says is the length in the tech manual by 1 link. I also have b tension running the derailleur well closer than the tech guide says basically ignoring the white guide lines on the derailleur.

In short I'm basically ignoring what the tech manuals say and it works betters than ever. Not sure what the deal with shimano tech guidance is.


----------



## Glenngineer (Mar 4, 2014)

Submitting my second m8100 shifter warranty claim in less than a year. Really disappointed in Shimano 12s at this point - two shifters, a chainring failure that took a chain with it... 10 and 11s were a lot more reliable.


----------



## OneTrustMan (Nov 11, 2017)

Glenngineer said:


> a chainring failure that took a chain with it... 10 and 11s were a lot more reliable.


Broken chainring? I heard something like this a few times already.
Also I agree on the old 11 and 10 speed being much better.


----------



## Psychotext (Sep 21, 2012)

Sounds like I might want to skip upgrading to 12 speed until a new revision comes around!


----------



## Darkstar (Oct 13, 2005)

Psychotext said:


> Sounds like I might want to skip upgrading to 12 speed until a new revision comes around!


Skip. This has been the worst groupo I have ever owned. Most annoying is I am on my 3rd cassette in 1800 miles. They are expensive but the little ramps that make the shifting so special wear out super quick.

I've had to warranty 2 brake lever caliper combinations. In both cases, Shimano had no stock so I was without for 2 months. I ended up buying spares which is not cheap either.

The clamps on the brake levers bottom before they are tight on my bars. So with my bars, I have to put some tape around them to shim them up for the brakes. Why is Shimano making their tolerances for the clamp so tight that if your bar is a little skinnier you can't tighten the clamp? These are oneup bar, not something weird.

Spline drive is Fckn stupid. Tiny little engagements and super touchy to get in place. I'd take XD any day of the week not to mention XD 12 speed cassettes are in stock most places. Shimano Micro are hard to come by.

Give me the little pin on the derailleur that Sram has to slack the chain and hold the cage open. Damn does that make working on the bike nicer.

The clutch setup is stupid. Just another touchy thing that needs to be maintained and adjusted. SRAM tension is just better and you don't have to remember to turn it on or off.

The cable routing on the derailleur is problematic with my frame. The SRAM setup runs cleaner and easier.

Back in the days before 1x setups I loved Shimano. I went to SRAM with the 1X change and this is my first time back. Mistake. My next bike will be eagle for certain. I still prefer Shimano brakes even though I have to bleed them frequently but the rest of it is inferior. Not to mention Shimanos lack of supply and that to get mine working I ignored their tech manual completely. Over it.


----------



## Psychotext (Sep 21, 2012)

Do SRAM do a 2x12 speed mountain bike groupset? Sadly I'm very cadence sensitive and 1x isn't an option for my main bikepacking bike.


----------



## Brad (May 2, 2004)

Psychotext said:


> Do SRAM do a 2x12 speed mountain bike groupset? Sadly I'm very cadence sensitive and 1x isn't an option for my main bikepacking bike.


you can hack it. use a SRAM 12 speed derailleur, cassette and chain with Shimano 2x front derailleur shifter.
For the rear you can keep the Shimano rer shifter with the SRAM derailleur - it works.
You will need a Shimano crank of course.


----------



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)

WR304 said:


> This happened to the Shimano XTR M9100 12 speed trigger shifter that came on my current bike also a few months ago.
> 
> It had been in use for 5.5 months when the large downshift paddle lost all its clicks. The small upshift trigger still worked, so it could change onto a smaller rear sprocket and it stayed in gear, but it wasn't possible to change onto a larger rear sprocket as there was no resistance or clicks. The large downshift paddle just moved freely.
> 
> ...


I have a similar problem with my XT shifter.
Everything is just a few month old and shifter are XT, the cassette and derailleur are SLX and the chain I am actually not sure but it is a Shimano 12s.

I first thought I caused it by adjusting the cable tension on the fly during a ride on the first two occasions.
On yesterdays ride I made sure that I did not it but it happened again after a flat tire stop.

Upshifting is no problem but shifting down does not work on the maybe last third of the cogs.
Lever feels like nothing is connected but I can still downshift by pushing the lever away from me.
Then the problem goes magically away.


----------



## eyalb (Sep 27, 2014)

acer66 said:


> I have a similar problem with my XT shifter.
> Everything is just a few month old and shifter are XT, the cassette and derailleur are SLX and the chain I am actually not sure but it is a Shimano 12s.
> 
> I first thought I caused it by adjusting the cable tension on the fly during a ride on the first two occasions.
> ...


This is not the case in this thread, the problem with the shifter is that it do nothing, no resistance and no cable pull, in your case its sound like adjusting, especially check the b tension and derailleur hanger alignment


----------



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)

eyalb said:


> This is not the case in this thread, the problem with the shifter is that it do nothing, no resistance and no cable pull, in your case its sound like adjusting, especially check the b tension and derailleur hanger alignment


Guess that is good, hanger was checked and everything worked flawless for a few weeks.
I get the does nothing when try to downshift, it feels like is it not connected.
But I will check the hanger again and the b tension adjustment.

Thank you.


----------



## bikercr (Mar 3, 2016)

Although I agree and commiserate with your frustration over certain issues involving the XTR/XT 12 speed group (particularly the shift lever spring breakage problem and the lack of parts availability), I can't agree with your overall conclusion that the Shimano 12-speed groups are to be avoided, work poorly or are stupidly designed.

Yes, I have now broken FIVE shift levers (my two current ones have worked for many months, however!) but this is by far the best working complete MTB group I've ever ridden. I have an XTR/XT mixed setup on two bikes: a 29er trail bike and a fat bike used mostly in the winter on snow. The shifting is butter smooth, quick and precise in both directions under full load. The rear D clutch is awesome--absolutely no chain slap but simple to disconnect for wheel removal, and steady spring pressure regardless of the gear I'm in. The XT chain has about twice the lifespan of prior 11 speed chains I've used. The crankset is excellent and never drops, ever. The cassette lasts a long time and keeps its crispness until the bitter end. The complete package is so dialed in that just about the only thing I'd change is the tiny spring that breaks inside the shift lever. Everything else is really, really good. Yes, this is subjective, but I think it would be a mistake for anyone who hasn't tried the Shimano 12-speed groups to avoid them altogether and stick with SRAM and its finicky adjustments, rear derailleur exposure to crash damage and less smooth shift action under load.

Specifically what I'm running on my two machines is the medium cage rear derailleur with a 10-45 cogset and 28 tooth front chainring. I've got an XTR rear D and shifter, and XT brakes, chain, crankset and cassette. I think that going with the "compact gearing" works better than the larger chainrings and cassettes with a long cage derailleur. The shifting is faster and crisper in just about every gear with the compact setup and the derailleur cage is better isolated from impact damage.


Darkstar said:


> Skip. This has been the worst groupo I have ever owned. Most annoying is I am on my 3rd cassette in 1800 miles. They are expensive but the little ramps that make the shifting so special wear out super quick.


----------



## Energ8t (Sep 10, 2013)

Finally got my XT shifter warranty from last November. I had to call for the fifth time at least. The CS rep checked and said... “That’s funny, looks like they tried to send it and then for some reason, just stopped it.” He also agreed that November was a very long time to be waiting. So kudos to him for finally taking care of this for me and getting it to me in a few days.

New shifter code is rsTE (rear shifter, 2021 May). So looks like this one is brand spanking new and likely devoid of issues. Thank the gods.

On a side note, I have found that the XT groupo works just fine since I’ve been on it for a year, but it lacks a bit in certain ways compared to my previous SRAM X01.

First, the finish on the SRAM was much nicer and easier to keep clean (gloss vs matte). Second, the XT derailleur suffers in the dust and gets real squeaky and loud compared to the X01.

Third, the cage is oddly designed and looks like the pulleys are not straight. It’s very odd. I even ordered two spare derailleur for myself and a friend who was upgrading. We both noticed that this is the case with the brand new derailleur. It’s odd enough that it’s hard to tell if it is intentionally crooked looking or just poor QC.

We both had to tweak the cages on an SLX derailleur and my XT to get it to operate better. Strange. Who knows...

Otherwise, it isn’t something that I can really use to be overly disappointed as we both have them working spot on now. The only big disappointment has been the unnecessary shifter warranty delay and terrible lack of communication regarding the fix.

That said, I could still see myself going to GX AXS in the future.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SleepeRst (Nov 30, 2011)

Energ8t said:


> Finally got my XT shifter warranty from last November. I had to call for the fifth time at least. The CS rep checked and said... "That's funny, looks like they tried to send it and then for some reason, just stopped it." He also agreed that November was a very long time to be waiting. So kudos to him for finally taking care of this for me and getting it to me in a few days.
> 
> New shifter code is rsTE (rear shifter, 2021 May). So looks like this one is brand spanking new and likely devoid of issues. Thank the gods.
> 
> ...


The cage is supposed to be like that, you shouldn't be bending it.


----------



## jimmytang (Nov 13, 2020)

Energ8t said:


> Finally got my XT shifter warranty from last November. I had to call for the fifth time at least. The CS rep checked and said... "That's funny, looks like they tried to send it and then for some reason, just stopped it." He also agreed that November was a very long time to be waiting. So kudos to him for finally taking care of this for me and getting it to me in a few days.
> 
> New shifter code is rsTE (rear shifter, 2021 May). So looks like this one is brand spanking new and likely devoid of issues. Thank the gods.
> 
> ...


Shimano designed the derailleur cage that way to help compensate for the extreme chain line when in the largest or smallest cog.


----------



## bikercr (Mar 3, 2016)

Energ8t said:


> Finally got my XT shifter warranty from last November. I had to call for the fifth time at least. The CS rep checked and said... "That's funny, looks like they tried to send it and then for some reason, just stopped it." He also agreed that November was a very long time to be waiting. So kudos to him for finally taking care of this for me and getting it to me in a few days.
> 
> New shifter code is rsTE (rear shifter, 2021 May). So looks like this one is brand spanking new and likely devoid of issues. Thank the gods.
> 
> ...


Agree with the above responses. The derailleur cage is intentionally offset. Do not bend it or you will ruin the shifting. If the shifting isn't perfectly snappy, be sure to check that there isn't any gap between the moveable tab and the derailleur hanger flat. It's easy to check and simultaneously fix this. Leave the derailleur in a gear in the middle of the range. Loosen the hanger mounting bolt (5 mm Allen). If there's a gap you'll likely hear a snap as the tab is pulled back against the hanger flat. Tighten the bolt. Then recheck the B-screw adjustment. When the cable is adjusted just right, the shifting should be amazingly crisp in both directions.

I agree that in really dusty conditions the drivetrain gets noisy. I rented a bike with 12-speed XT when I was trail riding in Sun Valley, Idaho. Really dry and dusty out there and the drivetrain was noisy as hell. After wiping and lubing the really dry chain, noise was gone but I had to do this daily.


----------



## Energ8t (Sep 10, 2013)

SleepeRst said:


> The cage is supposed to be like that, you shouldn't be bending it.


Yeah, I assumed as such after seeing a few derailleurs. Def good to know if your out in the wild and bend the derailleur hanger (which I did) and need to adjust on the fly. Def does NOT look like an intentional design unless you're aware of that.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDarkInstall (Mar 8, 2021)

Just read this whole thread. Wow.

I have been putting together an XTR groupset but couldn't find an EV spec shifter, in either XTR or XT, so went SLX while I waited for restock. Think I'll stick with SLX!


----------



## bikercr (Mar 3, 2016)

SLX shifter with XT derailleur, etc. was on my rental bike in Idaho and worked really well.


----------



## TheDarkInstall (Mar 8, 2021)

Wonder if the XTR paddles can be installed on an SLX body...


----------



## cuba (Apr 11, 2016)

So my M9100 shifter also recently failed with the same failure mode as the OP. 
I’m trying to get a warranty replacement now. 
For those of you that have gotten a warranty replacement, did you have to provide any proof of purchase??
I bought my bike used a year ago and don’t have any receipts.
I’m in the US fyi. 
Thanks.


----------



## bikercr (Mar 3, 2016)

No, you don't. If you call Shimano directly, they may ask for the shifter back but won't require a receipt. A bike shop will just take the broken shifter and swap out a new one. The broken one is given to the rep from Shimano. This was my experience with one bike shop return and four Shimano USA warranty requests. One time, I mailed them the broken shifter, but the rest of the times, they just sent me a new one.


----------



## CaveGiant (Aug 21, 2007)

I found the best thing to do with my xtr shifter was throw it in the bin. 

Sram shifters, shimano dérailleurs. 

Works better than sticking to one brand.


----------



## Dave Mac (Jan 9, 2017)

CaveGiant said:


> I found the best thing to do with my xtr shifter was throw it in the bin.
> 
> Sram shifters, shimano dérailleurs.
> 
> Works better than sticking to one brand.


my xtr shifter failed, put a spare xt on but think I would like to purchase the sram one, what sram one is the equall to the xt ??


----------



## CaveGiant (Aug 21, 2007)

Dave Mac said:


> my xtr shifter failed, put a spare xt on but think I would like to purchase the sram one, what sram one is the equall to the xt ??


I like the sram ebike shifters, only one click either direction. 
Gx-e, so much better than my xtr.

I've not tried the higher end ones, presumably better, but gx-e is perfect for me.

It's like comparing shimano and sram dérailleurs, the shimano ones just work better at every level.


----------



## MTB Engineer (Feb 15, 2021)

GX/X01/XX1 all feel very similar but X01/XX1 have an adjustable lever position which is nice.

I have 2 XT shifters and I must say the Sram ergonomics and actuation are much nicer. The other has ~8000km and 0 problems and the one on my ARC is almost brand new.


----------



## Koban (Aug 8, 2021)

I had 3 broken shifters within a year. The last time they told me that replacing would take 4 to 6 months. I did get my money back for the shifter. And bought the SRAM XX1 AXS upgrade kit (derailleur & Shifter) I'm using it now for a few months with the Shimano XTR cassette/chain and AbsoluteBlack oval HG+. Shifting is even better than before. Mixing Shimano with SRAM works like charm. 

When XTR cassettes need to been replaced. I will replace it for full SRAM. All ready have an new XX1 cassette/chain & XX1 crank/BB, AB oval, DT SD hub. My other bike is already full xx1 axs so also convenient with spare parts.


----------



## zpdelrio (Aug 28, 2021)

I got this issue after nine months of using the XTR shifter. Same thing, downshift paddle goes limp after using it and sometimes rengages, usually by vibrations or doing a wheel lift to cause it to engage.

Fortunately I have an XT shifter that I can swap. Time for warranty. Perhaps it could be worth to also get a Deore shifter and have it in case its necessary, specially when I am thinking about doing a 24H race.


----------



## SleepeRst (Nov 30, 2011)

My XT shifter has been acting strange. The "upshift" to a more difficult gear lever when pressed on the back of the grip with your index finger, will sometimes stick, but only when pressed from this direction. When using my thumb to do the single or double shift it is completely fine. I haven't investigated because I have the shifting dialed and its the smoothest its ever been on the bike so I am leery to ruin that.

If it fails I will just get an SLX shifter. Before this issue happened I tried setting up a spare X01 shifter and I could not get the shifting dialed in, so I will avoid using SRAM as the backup shifter.


----------



## bikercr (Mar 3, 2016)

zpdelrio said:


> I got this issue after nine months of using the XTR shifter. Same thing, downshift paddle goes limp after using it and sometimes rengages, usually by vibrations or doing a wheel lift to cause it to engage.
> 
> Fortunately I have an XT shifter that I can swap. Time for warranty. Perhaps it could be worth to also get a Deore shifter and have it in case its necessary, specially when I am thinking about doing a 24H race.


Haven't heard of this happening to SLX 12 speed shift levers. Seems to be confined to XTR and XT which have the same internals and, namely, a weak or defective rocker return spring that engages the downshifting toothed wheel.

If you can get a warranty replacement made in 2021, I haven't heard of any of these breaking. Can't confirm this, however, because Shimano hasn't publicly addressed this flaw. There are two letters on a tiny sticker that shows you the manufacture date. This code is explained in earlier posts.


----------



## mevnet (Oct 4, 2013)

Actually if you check the comments here all but Deore seem to experience this issue


----------



## Grande (Feb 19, 2004)

Koban said:


> I had 3 broken shifters within a year. The last time they told me that replacing would take 4 to 6 months. I did get my money back for the shifter. And bought the SRAM XX1 AXS upgrade kit (derailleur & Shifter) I'm using it now for a few months with the Shimano XTR cassette/chain and AbsoluteBlack oval HG+. Shifting is even better than before. Mixing Shimano with SRAM works like charm.
> 
> When XTR cassettes need to been replaced. I will replace it for full SRAM. All ready have an new XX1 cassette/chain & XX1 crank/BB, AB oval, DT SD hub. My other bike is already full xx1 axs so also convenient with spare parts.


Good to hear. I run XT 8100 but fantasize about AXS. How would you compare Shimano/SRAM mix with full SRAM? Full Sram AXS significantly better?


----------



## JorgeE (Sep 7, 2021)

Rigth now my shifter is doing the same it shifts only sometimes, I have xtr 12 speed 9100


----------



## Koban (Aug 8, 2021)

Grande said:


> Good to hear. I run XT 8100 but fantasize about AXS. How would you compare Shimano/SRAM mix with full SRAM? Full Sram AXS significantly better?


I don't feel that mutch difference. Only going to full SRAM because it makes maintenance easier with both bikes&#8230;.

When mixing it's important that cassette, chain and chainring HG+ are&#8230;. Mixing with cassette, chain or chainring then you feel significantly difference in shifting.


----------



## cybis (Aug 1, 2020)

cybis said:


> Oh I see the problem it's a Q not an O. So QJ is October 2018.
> 
> S 2020
> R 2019
> ...


Grrr, just had a May 2020 (SE) XTR M9100 fail in the usual way.


----------



## dalbaz (Sep 18, 2009)

I just got a new Ripley with xt 12 speed, have not ridden it yet. The xt shifter feels perfect every other shift. Smooth and light. But every second shift is crunchy and notchy and you can hear it grinding inside. Production date is TA, January 2021. Tried a brand new xtr from the local shop and it was exactly the same. Took it back, didn't note production date on that one. It is the same hooked up or not, even in my hand with no cable it is crunchy every other shift. Weird?


----------



## bikercr (Mar 3, 2016)

dalbaz said:


> I just got a new Ripley with xt 12 speed, have not ridden it yet. The xt shifter feels perfect every other shift. Smooth and light. But every second shift is crunchy and notchy and you can hear it grinding inside. Production date is TA, January 2021. Tried a brand new xtr from the local shop and it was exactly the same. Took it back, didn't note production date on that one. It is the same hooked up or not, even in my hand with no cable it is crunchy every other shift. Weird?


That is odd. I had one XTR shifter that was really hard to shift and noisy. I removed the cable insertion plug and sprayed some lubricant in there and it was all fixed. This was a new lever and came under-lubricated.


----------



## dalbaz (Sep 18, 2009)

Thanks, it's strange though that it's only every other shift. Took it apart and had a look, didn't seem to be very much lube? Added drops of Finish Line wet lube to all pivot points and ratchets, and it works fine now, even the multi release is much smoother. Makes sense, as it did feel and sound like it was dry and grinding, I suspect that's all the xtr one I tried needed.


----------



## bikercr (Mar 3, 2016)

dalbaz said:


> Thanks, it's strange though that it's only every other shift. Took it apart and had a look, didn't seem to be very much lube? Added drops of Finish Line wet lube to all pivot points and ratchets, and it works fine now, even the multi release is much smoother. Makes sense, as it did feel and sound like it was dry and grinding, I suspect that's all the xtr one I tried needed.


Ideally, I recommend opening it up again and greasing it with a lightweight grease. Shimano special hub grease is perfect for this.


----------



## EJ_92606 (Jul 11, 2004)

Need to make a list of everything from Shimano that needs grease when new....freehub, shifter, derailleur clutch, cassette rivets. Ridiculous. And be sure you use the right Shimano grease or any warranty claim will be denied.


----------



## GfromNY (Jan 6, 2008)

I just had this exact thing happen to me yesterday with an XT 8100 shifter on my Yeti SB115. Pushing on the larger lever to shift to an easier gear results in nothing. I could still shift with the smaller lever to go to a more difficult gear. Unfortunately I already ordered an XTR 9100 shifter before seeing this thread and the complaints at Competitive Cyclist. We'll see how long the new XTR shifter lasts


----------



## EJ_92606 (Jul 11, 2004)

GfromNY said:


> I just had this exact thing happen to me yesterday with an XT 8100 shifter on my Yeti SB115. Pushing on the larger lever to shift to an easier gear results in nothing. I could still shift with the smaller lever to go to a more difficult gear. Unfortunately I already ordered an XTR 9100 shifter before seeing this thread and the complaints at Competitive Cyclist. We'll see how long the new XTR shifter lasts


Send your XT into Shimano and keep the replacement for a spare. I'm hoping they updated the faulty part in their newer shifters.


----------



## Kirsa (Jul 5, 2011)

Kirsa said:


> I have 3 xtr 9100 shifters.
> from 2019 bike - code: it QK - 6000km - working
> from 2020 bike - code: it RH - 3000km - working
> from 2021 bike - code: it SC - 800km - failed
> ...


After 5000km "it RH" stopped working - I should still have warranty - will contact my bike dealer tomorrow.
Fortunately this time I wasn't racing at least.

October 2021 update:
from 2019 bike - code: it QK - 8000km - working
from 2020 bike - code: it RH - 5000km - failed
from 2021 bike - code: it SC - 800km - failed (dead on the shelf)
2021 replacement - code: it SJ - 3000km - working


----------



## blkdout (Oct 3, 2021)

I just installed an SL-M9100 a couple weeks ago. So far I much prefer it over the SRAM it replaced but, crap, now I’ve seen this thread lol.


----------



## redsailsinthesunset (Jul 2, 2020)

I've just had this issue surface on my Scalpel 29r MY2021. Took delivery of the bike in June 2020. The bike did not get a whole lot of use but that changed in the most recent Sydney lockdown. 

The shifter was an M8100 I-spec EV. I've acquired what looks like the last replacement in retail stock in Australia at the present time. Was hoping to get an M9100, but there are none available in I-Spec mounting.

Initially I thought it might have been the usual thing with grease or contamination, but removing the covers showed that it was the engagement pawl spring had broken for the downshift lever.

Hopefully current stock has whatever running fixes have been applied over the last year. I've had some issues with early M8100 and M9100 hubs not having the engagement system properly lubricated ex factory, but the last unit purchased had that issue fixed, so I hope my optimism is justified.


----------



## bikercr (Mar 3, 2016)

I started this thread 14 months ago. It's now had almost 50,000 views and many, many lever breakage reports--the tip of what has to be a very large iceberg. Still, no word from Shimano on this worldwide problem of defective downshift rocker springs in XT and XTR 12 speed shift levers. Shimano definitely knows about the problem and may even have fixed it by now, but for the end user it's still a crapshoot. Not a good feeling when you're riding a mountain bike deep in the woods.

I've had 4 or 5 XTR levers break this way--losing count now. But the last two warranty replacement SL-9100 levers I received directly from Shimano USA have worked perfectly for many months now (on my 29er and fat bike). I'm hopeful that Shimano has actually fixed the problem with a redesigned rocker spring. But every time I ride, the potential for lever failure is in the back of my mind.


----------



## redsailsinthesunset (Jul 2, 2020)

cybis said:


> Oh I see the problem it's a Q not an O. So QJ is October 2018.
> 
> S 2020
> R 2019
> ...


RJ for an M8100, making it October 2019. Replacement I just purchased while awaiting warranty is TF, which I guess makes it June this year.

The XT 12sp upgrade I fitted to my Cannondale Trigger earlier this year has a shifter with code SI, so that looks like September 2020. Hopefully that doesn't fail before I get the warranty replacement back for the Scalpel.


----------



## ATXZJ (Apr 9, 2012)

I've got the older M9100 XTR 11/12spd selectable shifter. So far, so good.


----------



## ionivan (Mar 15, 2018)

My friend's XT 8100 shifter broke the same way described in the first post during a bikepacking trip. It was ~10000 km old.
We cleaned the grease off the rocker with WD40 and mounted the shifter more vertically, so the rocker would fall to the ratcheting ring by itself, without the broken spring.
Managed to ride another 1000 km with it.


----------



## EJ_92606 (Jul 11, 2004)

ionivan said:


> My friend's XT 8100 shifter broke the same way described in the first post during a bikepacking trip. It was ~10000 km old.
> We cleaned the grease off the rocker with WD40 and mounted the shifter more vertically, so the rocker would fall to the ratcheting ring by itself, without the broken spring.
> Managed to ride another 1000 km with it.


Good to know. Any chance you can post a picture of how you have the shifter mounted to get it to work?


----------



## ionivan (Mar 15, 2018)

EJ_92606 said:


> Good to know. Any chance you can post a picture of how you have the shifter mounted to get it to work?


Just rotate it on the bar so it's levers operate in a vertical plane.


----------



## EJ_92606 (Jul 11, 2004)

ok got it, so the levers are on the bottom and the cable is facing up. Sure hope my warrantied shifter has new parts in it, but if not, this may at least get me off the trail.


----------



## ionivan (Mar 15, 2018)

EJ_92606 said:


> ok got it, so the levers are on the bottom and the cable is facing up. Sure hope my warrantied shifter has new parts in it, but if not, this may at least get me off the trail.


No, you got it wrong. Maybe this image will explain it better.


----------



## piciu256 (Feb 15, 2019)

Anyone tried to fix a broken shifter? As in replace the spring with something?


----------



## jpjp18 (Nov 2, 2018)

For those with broken spring in the shifter, do you often double or triple shift while not pedaling or pedaling slowly?


----------



## piciu256 (Feb 15, 2019)

jpjp18 said:


> For those with broken spring in the shifter, do you often double or triple shift while not pedaling or pedaling slowly?


it wouldn tmatter for the spring, the spring doesn't carry any load.


----------



## jpjp18 (Nov 2, 2018)

piciu256 said:


> it wouldn tmatter for the spring, the spring doesn't carry any load.


I don't agree as that's how I broke mine on the first shifter.

Now I avoid triple shift while not pedaling just to be safe side.


----------



## piciu256 (Feb 15, 2019)

Why would you triple shift when not pedalling in the first place? Anyway, my point stands, the spring doesn't carry any load, it's just a return spring, just because it broke when you did something, doesn't necessarily mean that was the cause of it breaking.


----------



## jpjp18 (Nov 2, 2018)

I was cleaning my bike and try to shift and spine the crank with one hand, suddenly felt the tension in the lever getting harder after a few click of sound then heard a snap sound from the shifter. After that I had the problem where the spring clip wouldn't stay in position anymore, it's the spring that pushes the clip in place. You can see it if you open up the shifter.


I'm just sharing and finding out the possibility, I'm not here to argue. 

You're free to try on yours of course.


----------



## piciu256 (Feb 15, 2019)

Well, actually I do on regular basis, but I don't shift more than 2 gears at a time, aspecially when not pedalling, at least not up, shifting down I quite often dump the whole cassette before spinning the cranks when on the workstand.


----------



## jpjp18 (Nov 2, 2018)

Mine is shifting up, 3 or 4th click at one go.
Shifting down is fine as the max is just 2 click.


----------



## piciu256 (Feb 15, 2019)

Yes, mine is as well, I just never go more than 2 at a time, if I want to switch many gears I go multiple double switches either way, one thing to consider, my thumbs are too short to click more than 3 at a one without moving my hand, so that may have something to do with it.


----------



## hellion1 (Nov 2, 2020)

I too have had an XTR shifter fail, bought an XT replacement that’s been working but am still waiting for my warranty replacement. 
But, worse than this was the problem I had with my xtr cassette. It was also from the new xtr family, 10/51. I started hearing noises that sounded like spoke noise. I dripped oil on the spoke crossings as the tension seemed fine. This did seem to dull the noise a bit so I thought I was on the right track. But the noise came back even worse. I began experimenting with spoke tension, I even put little pieces of rubber hose between the spoke crossings as they seemed to be rubbing against each other. I could swap wheels with another bike, and the noise went away. I couldn’t swap cassettes though as this was the only micro spline bike I had. Eventually I replaced wheel bearings in my DT 240 hubs. Still, the noise persisted. It was embarrassing really, as my bike sounded like a creaking mess. Finally I heard of someone with a problem with their cassette. I bought an SLX cassette to test the theory and bingo, the sound was gone. A few calls between my LBS, Shimano and myself and I got an updated XTR cassette through the warranty dept. I hope by sharing this I can keep someone else from chasing their tail as I did. I’m happy Shimano helped out once I figured out the problem, and I like the function better than my SRAM stuff. But out of the four pieces in my Shimano XTR drivetrain, two failures is definitely concerning.


----------



## piciu256 (Feb 15, 2019)

On a happier note, if any of you want to get back the play at the end of the gear range, all you need is remove the last tooth with a Dremel or similar tool.


----------



## bikercr (Mar 3, 2016)

jpjp18 said:


> I don't agree as that's how I broke mine on the first shifter.
> 
> Now I avoid triple shift while not pedaling just to be safe side.


I'm sorry but you're incorrect.

I used to think that various normal (or extreme) uses of the shifter could break it, but after taking it apart (see my detailed photos much earlier in this thread) I clearly saw that I was wrong. There's a very small return spring attached to a tiny metal rocker that engages the ratchet for downshifting. All this spring does is flex and return. No load on it and no alternative way it can move, regardless of the manner in which you shift. Apparently, the spring is too small and too brittle to last more than a few weeks or months. After a sufficient number of flexes, it just snaps and that's it for the shifter--unrepairable toast.

When it breaks (always on a ride), if you adjust the shifter position so that it hangs straighter downwards, the tiny internal rocker returns to a loaded position just by gravity. That's how you can finish a ride without being completely stuck in one gear. But watch out for steep climbs. The change in lever position to a flatter plane on an upward incline will restart the blank downshifts. The trick here is to just leave it in an easy gear and ride out, or downshift before you have to.

Yesterday while deep in the woods (of course), my 5th or 6th XTR shifter broke in the same way as all the others have. This was a replacement SL-M9100 shifter direct from Shimano USA under warranty. I've been using it for 9 or 10 months, not a whole lot of rides on an alternative bike (fat bike). Manufacture date code is SK (S=2020, K=November). I'll call Shimano tomorrow and ask them if the problem has been fixed. Every other time I've asked them, they played dumb like they'd never heard of the problem before.


----------



## piciu256 (Feb 15, 2019)

I believe you could fix it more permanently by adding a piece of rubber or small spring that forces the lever down when fully reset, once engaged it'll stay that way until you release pressure from the paddle. Will investigate further if/ when my shifter breaks aswell.


----------



## jpjp18 (Nov 2, 2018)

bikercr said:


> I'm sorry but you're incorrect.
> 
> I used to think that various normal (or extreme) uses of the shifter could break it, but after taking it apart (see my detailed photos much earlier in this thread) I clearly saw that I was wrong. There's a very small return spring attached to a tiny metal rocker that engages the ratchet for downshifting. All this spring does is flex and return. No load on it and no alternative way it can move, regardless of the manner in which you shift. Apparently, the spring is too small and too brittle to last more than a few weeks or months. After a sufficient number of flexes, it just snaps and that's it for the shifter--unrepairable toast.
> 
> ...


oddly, that's how I broke mine, other than that I don't have any problem at all. 
Hopefully mine won't fail so soon yet.


----------



## bikercr (Mar 3, 2016)

piciu256 said:


> I believe you could fix it more permanently by adding a piece of rubber or small spring that forces the lever down when fully reset, once engaged it'll stay that way until you release pressure from the paddle. Will investigate further if/ when my shifter breaks aswell.


If you can figure out how to do that, I'll nominate you for the Nobel Prize.


----------



## Energ8t (Sep 10, 2013)

bikercr said:


> If you can figure out how to do that, I'll nominate you for the Nobel Prize.


 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Energ8t (Sep 10, 2013)

Kind of off topic, but I have been considering another option which is less problem solving and more upgrade for the Shimano shifter problem. Fanatik posted a video of adding SRAM GX AXS upgrade to a Shimano XT drivetrain. *I know people are aware already of this compatibility, so no need to remind me of this point. I’m merely forwarding this as a recent video they posted and may be an intriguing option for some: 





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## piciu256 (Feb 15, 2019)

Nope, I like my lack of batteries on the bike, plus the feel of a mechanical shifter, also the price.


----------



## Energ8t (Sep 10, 2013)

piciu256 said:


> Nope, I like my lack of batteries on the bike, plus the feel of a mechanical shifter, also the price.


Yes, the point was if one were looking to go electronic, this is more affordable and allveiates the shifting woes simultaneously. As some people are already forking out thousands for Eagle AXS, $550-600 for this upgrade would be ideal for some. I’m not likely to get it.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bikercr (Mar 3, 2016)

Just spoke with Shimano USA about my latest broken SL-M9100 lever. This time the rep admitted there was a problem and said "we've been told that it's been fixed in the past year". The procedure now is to go onto the Shimano website. There's an online form to fill out, you return the broken lever and then they ship a new one out to you. Alternative is to go to your local bike shop and they do it.


----------



## A. Rider (Jul 25, 2017)

I just got my warranty replacement M8100 shifter from my LBS after waiting nearly 4 months. It has a code sticker with "TI" on it, so I'm assuming they were made just 2 months ago in September. Hopefully that's a "fixed" batch that won't have the same failure.


----------



## bikercr (Mar 3, 2016)

That's really depressing. Guess Shimano lied to me. Can you believe it?
It's time a bunch of us email various MTB publications about this issue so, hopefully, one or two of them will investigate and report on it.


----------



## A. Rider (Jul 25, 2017)

bikercr said:


> That's really depressing. Guess Shimano lied to me. Can you believe it?
> It's time a bunch of us email various MTB publications about this issue so, hopefully, one or two of them will investigate and report on it.


I haven't tried it, or even installed it yet. It may be a "fixed" shifter but I don't know. I only know the code sticker says "TI".


----------



## bikercr (Mar 3, 2016)

A. Rider said:


> I haven't tried it, or even installed it yet. It may be a "fixed" shifter but I don't know. I only know the code sticker says "TI".


OK. Now i feel better! I thought it broke on you. Didn't read carefully enough. Let us all know if this new one breaks someday. I'm hoping it's good to go.


----------



## blkdout (Oct 3, 2021)

Finally went through this thread skimming for answers... Sorry if I missed it but has any 2021 models broken?

OP's November 2020 has. Mine is December 2020 so I'm thinking I'm not in the clear...



almazing said:


> Just got my replacement today direct from Shimano. The date code is SL(December 2020) and it's an M9100 XTR.
> 
> Looking back on this thread, I may have the latest production date. Does anyone have a failed shifter from December 2020 and later?


Still good?


----------



## MTB Engineer (Feb 15, 2021)

Has anyone had their shifters feel ”numb” on downshift with no discernible click for shifting down 1 gear? My XT with ~1000km is doing this in the middle of the range, maybe gears 6-9. Otherwise it seeks to work fine and will shift, just sometimes it feels too easy to shift down 2 gears without the first click.


----------



## piciu256 (Feb 15, 2019)

Probably dirty inside, open it up, clean and re lube.


----------



## bikercr (Mar 3, 2016)

Quick update: I spoke again with a rep from Shimano USA Warranty department about the 12 speed XTR lever breakage problem and about getting my most recent broken lever replaced. *This rep also informed me (two reps now from Shimano Warranty) that the 12-speed shift lever was redesigned 7 months ago and the issue is now fixed. Replacements from Shimano are now only the newly redesigned models.*


----------



## Energ8t (Sep 10, 2013)

So I had a shifter break on me again today near the beginning of a ride and I had to ride single speed style the rest of the way. Second XT shifter, second time. I bought this shifter earlier this year as a backup because Shimano had me on “Last Priority” or something and took 8 MONTHS to warranty my shifter. Apparently there were zero shifter stock on earth for 8 months to warranty with, LOL. Date code is ym SE (May 2020 I think). I do have the warrantied shifter handy and the date code is rs TE. I hope that one is fine. I believe the TE is May 2021, which apparently should be fine. That said, I’m considering not getting f*cked in the middle of a ride again and going SRAM for the shifter. You could say my trust and patience for 8 month warranty lead times is dried up like an old prune in the desert in July.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## blkdout (Oct 3, 2021)

I'm thinking about reaching out now before mine breaks. Doubt they'll have the heart to replace it until the worst happens but wish me luck lol.


----------



## bikercr (Mar 3, 2016)

Just received my latest XTR replacement lever from Shimano USA. I spoke with them about a week ago, so that's a fast turnaround time. I took this new lever apart to see if anything looked different from all the ones that broke on me. Nothing is visible but the suspect spring is normally hidden from view. I'll include a pic here. Date code is TG (July, 2021) so this should be the newly redesigned lever. I'll keep tabs on it and post here if it stops working at any point.

The yellow arrow points at a very similar spring on the opposite side from the suspect spring. I can't tell if this is different or the same as the older design. The red arrow points at the rocker that's acted upon by the spring that typically breaks. This rocker initiates downshifts when the large lever is pushed. Spring is intact here but isn't fully visible. You can see a small part of the spring on the left side of the rocker that's seen on edge.


----------



## Mcdbones (Sep 17, 2013)

bikercr said:


> Just spoke with Shimano USA about my latest broken SL-M9100 lever. This time the rep admitted there was a problem and said "we've been told that it's been fixed in the past year". The procedure now is to go onto the Shimano website. There's an online form to fill out, you return the broken lever and then they ship a new one out to you. Alternative is to go to your local bike shop and they do it.


Do you have a link to the form that needs to be fill out for getting a replacement? I have been to their site and can’t seem to find it


----------



## Sidewalk (May 18, 2015)

Stupid question, but I assume an SLX will work? I am doing a big trip this summer and I am thinking I should probably grab a spare just in case as I won't be able to get an XTR on the road.

Mine is a 2019. Not huge miles, but definitely abusive XC racing.


----------



## utmtbrider (Dec 8, 2020)

Sidewalk said:


> Stupid question, but I assume an SLX will work? I am doing a big trip this summer and I am thinking I should probably grab a spare just in case as I won't be able to get an XTR on the road.
> 
> Mine is a 2019. Not huge miles, but definitely abusive XC racing.


Yep any of the 12 speed options from Shimano will work.


----------



## OneTrustMan (Nov 11, 2017)

Sidewalk said:


> Stupid question, but I assume an SLX will work? I am doing a big trip this summer and I am thinking I should probably grab a spare just in case as I won't be able to get an XTR on the road.
> 
> Mine is a 2019. Not huge miles, but definitely abusive XC racing.


Only the multi release triggers ( XT and XTR ) have this issue.
SLX and Deore are fine, not a single report on them.


----------



## bikercr (Mar 3, 2016)

Mcdbones said:


> Do you have a link to the form that needs to be fill out for getting a replacement? I have been to their site and can’t seem to find it


I would call the warranty department directly. Their 800 number is on the Shimano USA site. They may be willing to send out a replacement without waiting for the receipt of your broken shifter, as was the case for me.


----------



## bikercr (Mar 3, 2016)

*SHIMANO NORTH AMERICA HOLDING, INC. / SHIMANO NORTH AMERICA BICYCLE, INC.*
One Holland, Irvine, California 92618 U.S.A.
Phone: +1-949-951-5003 / Fax: +1-949-768-0920


----------



## zuuds (Jan 30, 2004)

Thanks for all of the info provided in this thread. After 7 months of working just fine, my M9100 shifter (purchased in late June 2021) has failed in this exact manner; I'll be calling Shimano warranty service.


----------



## bikercr (Mar 3, 2016)

You're quite welcome. It's amazing to me that with all the many failures of these shift levers, Shimano has never acknowledged the problem and no major bike publication has mentioned it. On the positive side, Shimano warranty says the levers they are sending out as replacements have been fixed and won't fail this way. I've got one of those XTR replacement levers and so far so good (about 3 months of use).


----------



## zuuds (Jan 30, 2004)

bikercr said:


> You're quite welcome. It's amazing to me that with all the many failures of these shift levers, Shimano has never acknowledged the problem and no major bike publication has mentioned it. On the positive side, Shimano warranty says the levers they are sending out as replacements have been fixed and won't fail this way. I've got one of those XTR replacement levers and so far so good (about 3 months of use).


I called Shimano, and they said I could either take it in to my local Shimano dealer and process the warranty there (which he said is a faster process), or fill out the .pdf form on their website and mail it in, which takes longer. I opted for the latter, because it was more convenient for me to pop it in the mail, and I'm not in a rush since I have a spare shifter on hand. My failed shifter has a date code sticker that says "it SJ" on it. My spare shifter also has the same date code, so I guess that one is a ticking time bomb...


----------



## rockinrod42 (Jan 26, 2010)

Mine just took a dive today-went for a quick chop down and ...swinging in the wind. In use for almost 2 years no probs. First my XTR cassette fell apart after very little use, and now the XTR shifter follows suit. W T F Shimano? Honestly doubt I'll be using Shimano ever again after this. Warranty process is total ****--took me 5 months to get a replacement cassette. Honestly I really didn't think I would ever get it. FFS. This is all XTR 12 speed product purchased in 2020.


----------



## zephyr424 (Oct 2, 2008)

I recently purchased, I think, the last Shimano XT M8100 shifter around, but I haven't gotten a chance to read through this thread. It seems the problem has been fixed in the later year 2021 Shimano shifters. How do you tell if your shifter is the new one or the one with the faulty lever? Here's a picture of the UPC on the box that I have. Thanks


----------



## Energ8t (Sep 10, 2013)

zephyr424 said:


> I recently purchased, I think, the last Shimano XT M8100 shifter around, but I haven't gotten a chance to read through this thread. It seems the problem has been fixed in the later year 2021 Shimano shifters. How do you tell if your shifter is the new one or the one with the faulty lever? Here's a picture of the UPC on the box that I have. Thanks


You have to check the date code on the shifter. Should be four letters. Then you have to look up the date code that it correlates to. There’s info in this forum on date codes, etc. Don’t have the links handy.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Cardy George (Dec 3, 2020)

Energ8t said:


> You have to check the date code on the shifter. Should be four letters. Then you have to look up the date code that it correlates to. There’s info in this forum on date codes, etc. Don’t have the links handy.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


That'll be this post right here



cybis said:


> Oh I see the problem it's a Q not an O. So QJ is October 2018.
> 
> S 2020
> R 2019
> ...


And you're looking for a small round sticker with two lower case letters and two upper case letters stuck to the underside of the shifter.


----------



## zephyr424 (Oct 2, 2008)

Cardy George said:


> That'll be this post right here
> 
> 
> 
> And you're looking for a small round sticker with two lower case letters and two upper case letters stuck to the underside of the shifter.


The letters are:

rs
TF

which looks to be early 21? T = 2021 and F for February? Is that correct? If so, it looks like it may be before they were fixed. Does anyone know for sure? Thanks


----------



## utmtbrider (Dec 8, 2020)

zephyr424 said:


> The letters are:
> 
> rs
> TF
> ...


Interested in this as well. Mine is SC


----------



## Bikeworks (Sep 10, 2020)

zephyr424 said:


> The letters are:
> 
> rs
> TF
> ...


F is June, so June of 21


----------



## Energ8t (Sep 10, 2013)

utmtbrider said:


> Interested in this as well. Mine is SC


My previous defunct shifter is an SE, very close to yours, so I wouldn’t think that yours is in the “safe zone”. My latest shifter is warranty replacement from Shimano, is fairly recent and potentially “safe”.

The broken SE is collecting dust on my counter until I muster the compulsion to do yet another warranty. Since I was forced to purchase a replacement shifter (waiting 9 months… yes NINE months for them to bother sending me a replacement after I had to call them 4-5 times), Shimano should be refunding me so I don’t have extra parts that they are responsible for me having to purchase in the first place. Unfortunately, the exact dates for bad shifters will likely never be made public since that would be admission of a faulty production part as opposed to random warranty claims.

Unfortunately, I will not be using Shimano in the near future. I was more than patient and I had to eat the cost of the extra shifter, so I don’t think I’m over-reacting. I know SRAM has had similar issues as well, but I personally haven’t had anything on this level of disrespect and irresponsibility; faulty SRAM parts were acknowledged (recall or technical bulletin) and fixed/replaced immediately after the claim (less than two weeks).

There’s also other alternatives if one so chooses.

FYI: Once I get the replacement for the dusty SE, hopefully less time than required to birth a child, I will mention it here if someone needs a replacement which I’d sell for a deal.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## zephyr424 (Oct 2, 2008)

Energ8t said:


> My previous defunct shifter is an SE, very close to yours, so I wouldn’t think that yours is in the “safe zone”. My latest shifter is warranty replacement from Shimano, is fairly recent and potentially “safe”.
> 
> The broken SE is collecting dust on my counter until I muster the compulsion to do yet another warranty. Since I was forced to purchase a replacement shifter (waiting 9 months… yes NINE months for them to bother sending me a replacement after I had to call them 4-5 times), Shimano should be refunding me so I don’t have extra parts that they are responsible for me having to purchase in the first place. Unfortunately, the exact dates for bad shifters will likely never be made public since that would be admission of a faulty production part as opposed to random warranty claims.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the help. I called Shimano support and tried to get an answer from them about which date and forward is the updated shifter, but the person who answered the phone said he is unaware of any updates to the shifter.


----------



## zephyr424 (Oct 2, 2008)

Btw, 

S=2020 A=January

T=2021 B=February etc.


----------



## Sidewalk (May 18, 2015)

I'm tempted to just dump Shimano and move on. I'm worried now every time I race my bike that I might have a shifter quit on me, and I have some big races planned this year. And now my XTR hub feels like ****, and I guess those are prone to failure too. 

I only had one Sram part act up on me, and the warranty process was fast and easy for that. Thinking about picking up AXS and a new hub. Expensive, but solves all my worries for this bike.


----------



## shagster (Oct 30, 2012)

Mine failed today. XTR SL-M9100 ispec that came on my 2020 scott spark RC. It had 8500 miles on it and without wanring, just randomly fails to shift to larger cogs. It doesn't fail every time but probably 2 out of 3. I plan on trying to warranty thru the shop.


----------



## armyofevilrobots (Oct 4, 2013)

Just failed my M8100 today. It started with missing the odd shift, but after 20km it would no longer shift at all


----------



## armyofevilrobots (Oct 4, 2013)

armyofevilrobots said:


> Just failed my M8100 today. It started with missing the odd shift, but after 20km it would no longer shift at all


Aaaand an update: The exact same failure where the spring has given up and the pawl doesn't engage anymore.
But, here's the crazy thing: I had an old GX 12 shifter left over from my previous bike. After some Googling, I found a bunch of people that said that it was interchangeable. This struck me as BS, so I had to prove them wrong.
They were not wrong. I went for a quick test cruise and this frankenstein monster of a shifting setup "just worked".
If you have an old Eagle shifter kicking around, it'll shift 12 speed Shimano just fine. You lose the multiple downshifts, but I've never broken any SRAM shifter, so there's that.


----------



## TechniKal (Mar 18, 2004)

Mine failed recently. July 2020 build XTR build. Used on a secondary bike with < 1000 miles of use. 

Shimano replaced it quickly - less than a week. New shifter is noticeably lighter upshifting/release than the prior one - especially when the old broken shifter was new. We'll see how long this one last. I think I'll switch back to SRAM if it fails again.


----------



## olivierhacking (Sep 16, 2014)

And my M8100 shifter just had the same happen. Will be shipped to Shimano for warranty through lbs... Ordering SLX for now unless I get tempted by the feel of SRAM


----------



## Chet Bango (May 19, 2004)

Add another 8100 that failed in this exact manner. Date Code SH, August 2020. Bike bought in 2021, Canyon Spectral On with 1900 miles.
One bummer is I didn't find this thread until after disassembling, cleaning, and regreasing the unit. Super bummed I won't be able to ride my bike until I replace this.


----------



## olivierhacking (Sep 16, 2014)

I just got a new M9100 shifter with date code TG (so July 2021 if I am not mistaken).

Am I safe to assume that is part of the new production where they fixed the issue? I see someone else had TG but is not 100% sure...


----------



## jpjp18 (Nov 2, 2018)

mine failed too, and it's the 2nd xt shifter too, around 1 year of usage only, first one around 8-9 months. 
Does SLX have similar problem too?
Thinking just get a cheap SLX instead.


----------



## jpjp18 (Nov 2, 2018)

I've read one of the youtube comment blasting wd40 into the cable port can sometimes work.

Just tried for the 2nd shifter somehow it work but haven't gone on trail test yet.

My first shifter is definitely a broken spring as I opened it up to confirm it. Have yet to open up the 2nd shifter entirely, if it works on trail. I'll just leave it as it is.


----------



## OneTrustMan (Nov 11, 2017)

jpjp18 said:


> Does SLX have similar problem too?
> Thinking just get a cheap SLX instead.


Only XT and XTR have this issue, because of the double release function.
SLX and Deore are fine.


----------



## jpjp18 (Nov 2, 2018)

OneTrustMan said:


> Only XT and XTR have this issue, because of the double release function.
> SLX and Deore are fine.


Can I remove the XT Ispec EV cap and put it on a new SLX?


----------



## Twan8100 (Jan 8, 2021)

jpjp18 said:


> Can I remove the XT Ispec EV cap and put it on a new SLX?


Yes you can


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jpjp18 (Nov 2, 2018)

I open up my 1st failed xt shifter and have a good look at the pawl and the spring, I found a very tiny piece of the spring as shown on the picture, I also pull out the entire spring. 

Seriously, such an expensive item fail just because of the design of this tiny spring catch.
very pissed off to find that the whole shifter is unable to function all because of this.

This spring is what hold the pawl for downshift, now I'm not sure is it the same design for deore or SLX, by the look of the spring and pawl seems like nothing to do with the multi release. Will be very frustrated if the SLX have similar problem.


----------



## OneTrustMan (Nov 11, 2017)

jpjp18 said:


> This spring is what hold the pawl for downshift, now I'm not sure is it the same design for deore or SLX, by the look of the spring and pawl seems like nothing to do with the multi release. Will be very frustrated if the SLX have similar problem.


So far there as not been a single report about the same issue on a Deore or SLX shifter.
Maybe the the springs on both of them are just heavier, but more robust, or the double relase puts more stress on them.
Who knows. Only XT and XTR have suffered from this.


----------



## Stewiewin (Dec 17, 2020)

bikercr said:


> I've had three XTR M9100 12 speed shifters break on me, all in the same manner. Two were warranty replacements for the first broken one. The latest replacement only lasted about 2 weeks before breaking.
> 
> What happens is the shift lever (long one) intermittently stops shifting--just pushes in with no resistance, no clicking and doesn't engage the shifting mechanism. Inside the shifter is a little metal rocker that's supposed to be held closed by (?) a spring. I think the spring breaks and stops holding the rocker closed. (The rocker when closed catches the teeth of a shift wheel.) The red arrow in the picture shows the little tooth end of this rocker lying in an abnormal, open position. Gravity can close the rocker, so once the problem starts, it happens intermittently after that but can still manage to shift on and off.
> 
> I've notified Shimano USA every time, but they haven't told me that anything is changing with the design of the shifter. Has this happened to anyone else?


xt is still king


----------



## jpjp18 (Nov 2, 2018)

Stewiewin said:


> xt is still king


Ya but not when it fail in a periodically all the time.
Looking at the size of the spring, it's no surprised that it fail eventually, the curve angle of the spring catch is just to tiny to hold for a long period of time. It's like a time bomb, bound to fail, just a matter of when.


----------



## bikercr (Mar 3, 2016)

olivierhacking said:


> I just got a new M9100 shifter with date code TG (so July 2021 if I am not mistaken).
> 
> Am I safe to assume that is part of the new production where they fixed the issue? I see someone else had TG but is not 100% sure...


This is from an earlier post of mine:

Just received my latest XTR replacement lever from Shimano USA. I spoke with them about a week ago, so that's a fast turnaround time. I took this new lever apart to see if anything looked different from all the ones that broke on me. Nothing is visible but the suspect spring is normally hidden from view. I'll include a pic here. Date code is TG (July, 2021) *so this should be the newly redesigned lever.* I'll keep tabs on it and post here if it stops working at any point.


----------



## piciu256 (Feb 15, 2019)

This spring is right on the outside, by the switching pawl, it moves both on up and downshifts.


----------



## jpjp18 (Nov 2, 2018)

I just got another xt shifter with reTA code, I think that's 2021 January. Anybody still surviving or have any issue with 2021 production yet?


----------



## A. Rider (Jul 25, 2017)

jpjp18 said:


> I just got another xt shifter with reTA code, I think that's 2021 January. Anybody still surviving or have any issue with 2021 production yet?


Mine with code TI on it (September 2021, I assume), that I received in November, is still working. However, the one prior to it that had broke lasted about a year, so that's not saying much yet.


----------



## EJ_92606 (Jul 11, 2004)

So does Shimano provide a 2 year warranty on replacement XT shifters?


----------



## bikercr (Mar 3, 2016)

jpjp18 said:


> I just got another xt shifter with reTA code, I think that's 2021 January. Anybody still surviving or have any issue with 2021 production yet?


That is not one of the redesigned shifters. According to Shimano USA, shifters with a non-breaking spring were manufactured July, 2021 and onwards. I can't absolutely verify the truth of this, but that's what they told me when I called to report my 5th broken shifter. I got a new one from after that date and it's been fine so far.


----------



## jpjp18 (Nov 2, 2018)

i've known some have no problem from early manufactured. Hope mine last or at least break within the warranty period.


----------



## bikercr (Mar 3, 2016)

Shimano USA has been very good about replacing the defective shifters so I wouldn't worry too much. Some folks, including me, have bought a spare XT shifter as backup for when the one on the bike breaks and until the warranty replacement arrives. I've been running the XTR shifters on my 29er and fat bikes (with an XT backup). It's a bit smoother shifting and wasn't too much more expensive until recently.


----------



## Energ8t (Sep 10, 2013)

Overall I’ve had two XT shifter’s springs break (which I’ve already mentioned and complained about). The replacement shifter with the unofficial “safe” mentioned production date has been fine for me… so far.

I eventually needed a new chain ring and rear cassette replacement, so I decided to try the GX AXS upgrade with new replacement components and it has been pretty awesome. I certainly didn’t NEED to as the XT mechanical is just fine, but now I get the best of both worlds.

I’m only mentioning here based on my previous input on the replacement issue and that this is an additional “fix” option if you want to also upgrade to electronic.

Mechanical setup is in my toolbox as backup now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpjp18 (Nov 2, 2018)

Energ8t said:


> Overall I’ve had two XT shifter’s springs break (which I’ve already mentioned and complained about). The replacement shifter with the unofficial “safe” mentioned production date has been fine for me… so far.
> 
> I eventually needed a new chain ring and rear cassette replacement, so I decided to try the GX AXS upgrade with new replacement components and it has been pretty awesome. I certainly didn’t NEED to as the XT mechanical is just fine, but now I get the best of both worlds.
> 
> ...


Cool, 
so your using a shimano cassette, chain and chain ring with AXS?


----------



## piciu256 (Feb 15, 2019)

It's been said before numerous times that Shimano and Sram 12s are interchangeable, apart from the chain. (it's been this way since 10s really)


----------



## jpjp18 (Nov 2, 2018)

i've read quite some with mix of axs but never really see any long term review except it is noisier when shifter after some months of used.


----------



## Energ8t (Sep 10, 2013)

jpjp18 said:


> Cool,
> so your using a shimano cassette, chain and chain ring with AXS?


Yes, there’s a few articles and videos out there. Shimano chainring, cassette, chain with XT derailleur pulleys swapped over to SRAM GX AXS derailleur. All fits, no mods with XT/GX AXS. You can look it up online. I’m refraining from taking this thread too far off-topic. Obviously proceed at your own risk. Likely another thread on this topic.








A Mismatch Made in Heaven: XTR/AXS | BIKE Magazine


Bike's Senior Editor and world's biggest hypocrite explains why his mixed Shimano/SRAM drivetrain has left him regret-free.




www.bikemag.com






Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dugt (May 26, 2012)

My XT shifter just failed exactly as described in this thread. It feels like it lost its downshift spring. The shifter is 2 years and one month old. What do I do now? I already filled out Shimano's warranty form. It would be great if I could bring it to a Shimano retailer and they would replace it. I bought it online from Jensen so maybe I should call them. I read the first few pages of posts and don't want to read all 411 posts. We all not what LOL means, is there a COL = Crying On line? I want to ride my bike! I had my hip replaced and now I can finally ride again except for the broken shifter.


----------



## dugt (May 26, 2012)

dugt said:


> My XT shifter just failed exactly as described in this thread. It feels like it lost its downshift spring. The shifter is 2 years and one month old. What do I do now? I already filled out Shimano's warranty form. It would be great if I could bring it to a Shimano retailer and they would replace it. I bought it online from Jensen so maybe I should call them. I read the first few pages of posts and don't want to read all 411 posts. We all not what LOL means, is there a COL = Crying On line? I want to ride my bike! I had my hip replaced and now I can finally ride again except for the broken shifter.


I just bought a new XT shifter today, July 31, 2022. and its date code is Jan, 2022. The shop received the shifters two or three months ago. I bought a new one because I want to ride now and don't want to wait for warranty replacement.


----------



## EJ_92606 (Jul 11, 2004)

dugt said:


> I just bought a new XT shifter today, July 31, 2022. and its date code is Jan, 2022. The shop received the shifters two or three months ago. I bought a new one because I want to ride now and don't want to wait for warranty replacement.


Yeap that's the best option. See if Shimano will warranty yours, then you'll have a spare. Mine broke on a trip and I was lucky I found the only Shimano 12 speed shifter in Durango, an SLX and I used that while waiting for Shimano to warranty my XT. Now I take my SLX spare with me on trips.


----------



## jpjp18 (Nov 2, 2018)

I just got my replacement xt shifter after some months of waiting. 
the code is rs UD.

What year and months is that?


----------



## A. Rider (Jul 25, 2017)

jpjp18 said:


> I just got my replacement xt shifter after some months of waiting.
> the code is rs UD.
> 
> What year and months is that?


April, 2022.


----------



## EJ_92606 (Jul 11, 2004)

jpjp18 said:


> I just got my replacement xt shifter after some months of waiting.
> the code is rs UD.
> 
> What year and months is that?


April '22. You got the new one.


----------



## jpjp18 (Nov 2, 2018)

Noted thanks,

I'm currently using the spare for few months now. Guess this one will be the other spare.😂


----------



## TheDarkInstall (Mar 8, 2021)

Just letting you all know that my SLX shifter is still working with my XTR m9100 rear mech, despite shifting about 9 million times per ride, and crunching about 3 million of those shifts.

Thanks to all 21 pages of this thread (and counting) for warning me off getting an XTR shifter... shame, as I bet they feel way nicer than an SLX one.

Once there is consensus on which production date is safe to buy, I might get one... although m9200 will be out by then with a whole new array of issues for us to cry about.


----------



## JonF1 (Oct 2, 2019)

Add me to the list i suppose. XT M8100 Shifter purchased 7/20 so it would be of the flawed design. Submitted a claim via teh web form although its over 2 years--let's see if they will honor it.

Has anyone noticed any symptoms forecasting the issue prior to it finally breaking? Recently, prior to the breakage yesterday, this shifter was being stubborn in upshifting where it was mostly fine but occasionally it will hunt a bit on an upshift generally down in the smaller gear range (never from the largest cogs though). It was sporatic and never in a specific cog, just that general region. Tries adjusting B screw, barrel, different cassette and some other little things but never improved. This was going on for a couple months prior to the breakage but was fine prior to that. Wondering if the piece in the mechanism that breaks was beginning to weaken/fail and thus affecting shifting performance but not outright failing.

As an aside, i have another bike with an original XT 8100 shifter since 10/2019 with a lot of miles and no issue. It seems a cutover date was established for a revised part but was there any date identified where the shifters made after were affected (or all of them flawed since day one)?


----------



## JonF1 (Oct 2, 2019)

Yep, its that little downshift advancer pawl (or at least the spring that tensions it).


----------

